# KANSAS CITY SHOWS,PICNIC & EVENTS



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Once again,please post up local,and club picnics,shows and events.



Real Riders cc Picnic 
May 14,2011 
LONGVIEW LAKE SHELTER HOUSE #13 11am-5pm
913-489-1580
((PRESIDENT)) B.I.G. BROCK

Stilettos ON Pedals Benefit Dance 
May 14, 9pm-2:30 am @ 
Madrigall 1627 Oak St · Kansas City

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ



DOWN IV LIFE CC 
MAY 29,2011
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED  
((DAN))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE CAR SHOW
JULY 2,2011
BEST WESTERN HOTEL
501 Southwest Blvd, Kansas City, KS 
((VELIA))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE
''CINCO DEMAYO PARADE''
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((VELIA))


KC ESTILO CC JULY 17TH LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED  

((PRESIDENT)) JOSE ((VP)) JUAN

REALISTIC IMPRESSIONS CC
OCTOBER
LOCATION,TO BE ANNOUNCED  
((PRESIDENT)) JOSH FLOREZ

STILETTOS ON PEDALS
CAR SHOW BENIFITING BREAST CANCER AWARENESS
OCTOBER 2011
DATE AND LOCATION TO BE DETERMINED :biggrin: 

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ




CRAZY HOUSE ENT.
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((RUDY PEREZ))

KC CLASSICS DREAMS CC
AUGUST 16,2011
BLUE VALLY PARK 
KCMO 23 RD ST
((PRESIDENT)) JESEE
816-332-9681

WILD WEST SHOW DOWN
AUGUST
12TH UNION ST KCMO
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ZACH LOVELY))

GHETTO DREAMS CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BILLY ((CUTMAN))

1 OF A KIND PAINT AND BODY
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ARRON))

DEEP POCKETS CC
TO B E ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BIG JOE

SOUTHSIDE CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) LITTLE CHRIS

ROLLERS ONLY
((PRESIDENT)) CHAD
LOWRIDER TOUR 
SEP 4,2011
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:










**PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST OTHER EVENTS LOCAL AND OUT OF TOWN**
LETS HIT SOME OUT OF TOWN SHOWS AS WELL  :thumbsup:


TO ALL CAR CLUBS THAT ARE HAVING SHOWS :wow: WE NEED TO GO AHEAD AND POST YOUR DATES ON YOUR SHOWS.WE HAVE ALOT OF TO BE ANNOUNCED SHOWS THAT NEED DATES....SPRING IS ARROUND THE CORNER  WE NEED TO WRAP IT UP


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by back bumper regal83_@Jan 9 2011, 09:44 PM~19551311
> *:thumbsup:
> *


See now you can be informed too, so no limo for you. Lol


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 9 2011, 09:53 PM~19551444
> *See now you can be informed too, so no limo for you. Lol
> *


no no we had a deal


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

4 the haters will be there!!!!!!!!!!! new cars for 2011


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 9 2011, 08:22 PM~19551051
> *Wat Up Kc  :biggrin:
> 
> The next Car Club Presidents meeting wil be April 10,2011 at 1822 main kcmo
> ...


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome post. looking forward to a great year!! :h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 AM~19551051
> *Wat Up Kc  :biggrin:
> 
> The next Car Club Presidents meeting wil be April 10,2011 at 1822 main kcmo
> ...


*
World of wheels sucks they got no love for lowriders so why give them your money?????????

The rest look good we'll try to make what we can.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

looks good... :h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet,i'll have my cutty kinda done by then :cheesy:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 10 2011, 06:48 AM~19554389
> *World of wheels sucks they got no love for lowriders so why give them your money?????????*





> *
> 
> The rest look good we'll try to make what we can.
> *


Bro we are trying to come together as a communnitty in bringing everyone together.There will be alot of events going on in kc,and out of town this year,and we are trying to rebuild this thang 
we hope to see all of the KC Clubs out here Reppin :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TO ALL OF THE CLUB PRESIDENTS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST YOUR PHONE NUMBERS SO YOU CAN BE CONTACTED.WE ARE GOING TO MAKE A DIRECTORY  HERES MY NUMBER
((BROCK)) 913-489-1580


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

WASSUP SUPER RAY 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big Jaycaddie, Super Ray :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

KANSAS CITY ROLLAZ PAGE :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564944


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 10 2011, 08:44 AM~19554859
> *
> Bro we are trying to come together as a  communnitty in bringing everyone together.There will be alot of events going on in kc,and out of town this year,and we are trying to rebuild this thang
> we hope to see all of the KC Clubs out here Reppin :thumbsup:
> *




IF NOTHING ELSE IT GIVES US A REASON TO HANG OUT AND START THE NEW YEAR RIGHT. ALL I WOULD ASK IS THAT EVERYONE THAT GOES TO WORLD OF WHEELS PLEASE TRY AND BE RESECTFUL IN YEARS PAST PEOPLE THAT LOWRIDE OR FOLLOW LOWRIDING HAVE BEEN RUDE AND DISRESPECTFUL AND THIS IS WHY THEY ARE A LITTLE SHARP WITH US THE LOWRIDERS. LETS START THIS YEAR OUT GOOD AND LEAVE ALL THE BAD BEHINDE US  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 AM~19555804
> *IF NOTHING ELSE IT GIVES US A REASON TO HANG OUT AND START THE NEW YEAR RIGHT. ALL I WOULD ASK IS THAT EVERYONE THAT GOES TO WORLD OF WHEELS PLEASE TRY AND BE RESECTFUL IN YEARS PAST PEOPLE THAT LOWRIDE OR FOLLOW LOWRIDING HAVE BEEN RUDE AND DISRESPECTFUL AND THIS IS WHY THEY ARE A LITTLE SHARP WITH US THE LOWRIDERS. LETS START THIS YEAR OUT GOOD AND LEAVE ALL THE BAD BEHINDE US   :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big Jaycaddie, APACHERX3
:wave: wassup Nebraska :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

HELL YEAH KC DOIN' IT BIG................WEST UP BROCK YOU I'M THERE


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Dats wats up rey  

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Big Jaycaddie, KC Rider, APACHERX3, 816rider :wave:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaron we will get some pre entrys ready for you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 9 2011, 08:22 PM~19551051
> *Wat Up Kc  :biggrin:
> 
> The next Car Club Presidents meeting wil be April 10,2011 at 1822 main kcmo
> ...


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 12:12 PM~19555922
> *Aaron we will get some pre entrys ready for you  :biggrin:
> *


cool Danny Im working on all details now I will let you know shortly


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

you taking money and entrys or just entrys


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild West IV

August 2011

West Bottoms

NO BURNOUTS!!!! hahahaha


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 12:23 PM~19555977
> *you taking money and entrys or just entrys
> *


Ill know later on today, what Im trying to do is get everyone together that way it will be one big group sort of like a lowrider exhibit rather than having people everywhere and making it look all disorganized..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie+Jan 10 2011, 03:44 PM~19554859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you for real hell if anything it's the other way around.But since you say that what exactly are you talking about?Any year i was there no lowriders ever did anything?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

World of Wheels
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 10 2011, 06:52 PM~19556190
> *World of Wheels
> :thumbsdown:
> *


x 100 it's always been shitty for lowriders.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 10 2011, 11:52 AM~19556190
> *World of Wheels
> :thumbsdown:
> *


I GOT PBR :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 10 2011, 12:03 PM~19556254
> *x 100 it's always been shitty for lowriders.
> *


AND REMY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 10 2011, 10:52 AM~19555304
> *
> *


 im sure you'll see me a several of these events brock


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 12:07 PM~19556281
> *AND REMY :biggrin:
> *


Im Bringin the Shot Glasses :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 10 2011, 12:13 PM~19556312
> *im sure you'll see me a several of these events brock
> *


Im lookin foward to it homie..... Hey,let us know when your show is going down..
KC had a blast at your show last year.We ready to get it cracking again this year.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 10 2011, 01:18 PM~19556346
> *Im lookin foward to it homie..... Hey,let us know when your show is going down..
> KC had a blast at your show last year.We ready to get it cracking again this year.. :biggrin:
> *



will do homie. glad yall had a good time too! most likely its gonna be end of aug. or first part of sept. im shooting for sept. some time so that its a bit cooler than it was alst year, we all got burnt the fuck p last year down here


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

We all know world of wheels suck as a general, but that is not the purpose of going there and bringing our cars out. I see it more for the thousands of people that are going to be there in attendance that do appreciate the lifestyle all the little kids that will spark interest into lowriders and make the movement stronger for the future.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 10 2011, 12:20 PM~19556368
> *will do homie. glad yall had a good time too! most likely its gonna be end of aug. or first part of sept. im shooting for sept. some time so that its a bit cooler than it was alst year, we all got burnt the fuck p last year down here
> *


ok.make sure you stay tuned to our show dates for august and september,so you dont have any of the same days as we do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 10 2011, 01:22 PM~19556383
> *ok.make sure you stay tuned to our show dates for august and september,so you dont have any of the same days as we do.
> *


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 10 2011, 11:45 AM~19556145
> *Rebuild this thang?
> Thats great but world of wheels don't want lowriders there,i've gone for years,and lowriders never get no respect there,but go if you want.
> are you for real hell if anything it's the other way around.But since you say that what exactly are you talking about?Any year i was there no lowriders ever did anything?
> *


What I have witnessed over the years is just guys coming in with lowriders and being disrespectful, one of the main times I noticed this each year was during check in.Guys just being loud cussing etc, another time is during the show they dont like alot of movement with the hydro cars, but guys do it anyway this makes us all look like we cant follow the rules. 

But of course this was several years back when there was not nearly as many organized clubs as there is now. So all in all I am sure everything will be fine. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 10 2011, 01:22 PM~19556380
> *We all know world of wheels suck as a general, but that is not the purpose of going there and bringing our cars out.  I see it more for the thousands of people that are going to be there in attendance that do appreciate the lifestyle all the little kids that will spark interest into lowriders and make the movement stronger for the future.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

when i first finished my lincoln, the first show i took it too was world of wheels. they scrached the paint on the bumper from one end to the other. i talked to the world of wheels crew and bartle hall, niether even said they were sorry. one guy from world of wheels even said that what i get for comming to a hot rod show. i have never, and will never take a car there again.i have watched them give best lowrider to hot rods year after year, and listened to those red neck fucks talk shit on every lowrider they walk by so FUCK"EM . make the call for yourself but don't say i didn't warn you. they won't be getting my money. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^Agreed. ******* city

"look at them silly little wheels"

$50 entry
+
$8 beers
+
2,500 ******** that hate your car
______________

=no thanks.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 10 2011, 04:58 PM~19557540
> *^^^Agreed. ******* city
> 
> "look at them silly little wheels"
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 10 2011, 02:22 PM~19556380
> *We all know world of wheels suck as a general, but that is not the purpose of going there and bringing our cars out.  I see it more for the thousands of people that are going to be there in attendance that do appreciate the lifestyle all the little kids that will spark interest into lowriders and make the movement stronger for the future.
> *


 good point, but i'm still not gonna give them my cash to disrespect me and my family,........... if something is diffrent this year, let me know, i might go next year.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

I understand completly what you guys are saying, but also thats the risk we take at every show whether its a lowrider event or not and at every picnic we go to having drunk individuals burning rubber and cutting donuts like hotrods :biggrin: :biggrin:......I also think that mentality is due to the city we live in because at other cities they have lowriders. hell in LA they have the national hot rod finals and lowriders fill a whole section of that show so I dont know why we couldnt do that here...besides there has been a lot of times where stock cars with wheels have entered these events and have ruined the lowrider name and thats what as a whole we are trying to change.. just my .02 cents


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 10 2011, 05:22 PM~19557734
> *I understand completly what you guys are saying, but also thats the risk we take at every show whether its a lowrider event or not and at every picnic we go to having drunk individuals burning rubber and cutting donuts like hotrods  :biggrin:  :biggrin:......I also think that mentality is due to the city we live in because at other cities they have lowriders. hell in LA they have the national hot rod finals and lowriders fill a whole section of that show so I dont know why we couldnt do that here...besides there has been a lot of times where stock cars with wheels have entered these events and have ruined the lowrider name and thats what as a whole we are trying to change.. just my .02 cents
> *


true that, grown men that can't hold there liquor definatly do damage to all of us. thats why there are some car shows we don't attend locally. i always try to think about my members ,their family's, and the cars. i trust you're opinion arron, if it turns out cool, let me know maybe next year.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 04:33 PM~19557830
> *true that,  grown men that can't hold there liquor definatly do damage to all of us. thats why there are some car shows we don't attend locally. i always try to think about my members ,their family's, and the cars. i trust you're opinion arron, if it turns out cool, let me know maybe next year.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  thanks homie


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

you can find somthing to complain about at every show, but you can also find positive at at most. I will take my chances on the positive side of life :biggrin: On another note Id rather be in there safe with those crazy red necks than at a outdoor show with a bunch felons that cant drive attempting to do donuts  

must be the red neck in me :biggrin: for the ones going it will be fun, for the ones that are not we will let ya know how it goes.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1ofakindpaint, LENEXALOWRIDERZ

Whats up Loco


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 06:01 PM~19558087
> *you can find somthing to complain about at every show, but you can also find positive at at most. I will take my chances on the positive side of life :biggrin: On another note Id rather be in there safe with those crazy red necks than at a outdoor show with a bunch felons that cant drive attempting to do donuts
> 
> must be the red neck in me :biggrin: for the ones going it will be fun, for the ones that are not we will let ya know how it goes.
> *


i dont know any lowriders that are felons. lol :biggrin: im sure plenty of those hot rod guys arent angels :biggrin: that's also a good reason to ban donks from lowridershows. lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

A big thank you to Brock, Solo, & Chad for steppin up to the plate to get all the clubs together! Lets hope this deal works out well for the future! And thanks to everyone else that is involved that I did not mention. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 10 2011, 04:52 PM~19558556
> *A big thank you to Brock, Solo,Arron &Chad for steppin up to the plate to get all the clubs together!  Lets hope this deal works out well for the future!  And thanks to everyone else that is involved that I did not mention.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 10 2011, 02:22 PM~19556380
> *We all know world of wheels suck as a general, but that is not the purpose of going there and bringing our cars out.  I see it more for the thousands of people that are going to be there in attendance that do appreciate the lifestyle all the little kids that will spark interest into lowriders and make the movement stronger for the future.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

CAN I ENTER MY RICE ROCKET? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Jan 10 2011, 08:56 PM~19559830
> *CAN I ENTER MY RICE ROCKET?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT IF YOUR GONNA DO BURNOUTS!!!!!!!! DAMN FRONTWHEEL DRIVE CARS!!!!
AND I GOT YOUR GIRLSCOUT COOKIES AT THE SHOP.


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 08:00 PM~19559879
> *NOT IF YOUR GONNA DO BURNOUTS!!!!!!!! DAMN FRONTWHEEL DRIVE CARS!!!!
> AND I GOT YOUR GIRLSCOUT COOKIES AT THE SHOP.
> *


 AYE MAN U AINT GOTTA TELL EVERYONE I GOT GIRL SCOUT COOKIES... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Jan 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19559911
> *AYE MAN U AINT GOTTA TELL EVERYONE I GOT GIRL SCOUT COOKIES... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YUP, HELL IM SELLIN THEM!!! TIMMY SERVED YOU THOUGH HE GOT 8 BOXES. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Thay still got them thinmints? Gangsta!


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

I talked to the coordinator from world of wheels and he gave me ten spots together there are more available but they are scattered through out the whole show. I was thinking we can have one or two representatives from each club within these 10 spots and then whoever else would want to put their car in would be elsewhere in the show, what do you guys think of this idea or do you have any other suggestions. One thing is for sure I have ten spots available and I need to pay for them on Friday so let's think of something quick 
Thanks.


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

To everyone that is gonna go to world of wheels even if you dont have your car in it rep your club where your club shirts and support your other local clubs!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 10 2011, 09:58 PM~19557540
> *^^^Agreed. ******* city
> 
> "look at them silly little wheels"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 10 2011, 10:22 PM~19557734
> *I understand completly what you guys are saying, but also thats the risk we take at every show whether its a lowrider event or not and at every picnic we go to having drunk individuals burning rubber and cutting donuts like hotrods  :biggrin:  :biggrin:......I also think that mentality is due to the city we live in because at other cities they have lowriders. hell in LA they have the national hot rod finals and lowriders fill a whole section of that show so I dont know why we couldnt do that here...besides there has been a lot of times where stock cars with wheels have entered these events and have ruined the lowrider name and thats what as a whole we are trying to change.. just my .02 cents
> *


This give lowriders a bad name also,but no one ever says anything to the ones that do it.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 10 2011, 11:52 PM~19558556
> *A big thank you to Brock, Solo, & Chad for steppin up to the plate to get all the clubs together!  Lets hope this deal works out well for the future!  And thanks to everyone else that is involved that I did not mention.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


On the real i didn't know the clubs weren't united,theres personal problems between some,I know i'm cool with everyone and i love seeing all the new clubs in town .Makes it way more fun.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 10 2011, 10:31 PM~19561046
> *I talked to the coordinator from world of wheels and he gave me ten spots together there are more available but they are scattered through out the whole show.  I was thinking we can have one or two representatives from each club within these 10 spots and then whoever else would want to put their car in would be elsewhere in the show, what do you guys think of this idea or do you have any other suggestions. One thing is for sure I have ten spots available and I need to pay for them on Friday so let's think of something quick
> Thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 10 2011, 11:52 PM~19558556
> *A big thank you to Brock, Solo, & Chad for steppin up to the plate to get all the clubs together!  Lets hope this deal works out well for the future!  And thanks to everyone else that is involved that I did not mention.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yes great job guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: But really it's everyone thats doing the great job.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Brock, Solo, Or Arron. What time on April 10? Let me know!


Thanks Billy


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 11 2011, 08:37 PM~19570340
> *Brock,  Solo,  Or Arron.  What time on April 10?  Let me know!
> Thanks Billy
> *


3:30 same as last time!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

shit whats wrong with world of wheels? i have gone every year since i was 13. not for any particular kind of car but to see every kind of car wether hot rod, experimental or some movie ride. this show is about cars and what we can do to customize them. lowriders have a part there just like the batman ride, the 2000 cadi with the blown ass big block, and the stretched out busas. whatever bad experiance there was probably because of one person who probably doesnt even work for them anymore. i hope you guys show strong and i know i will be there to support the scene for you guys. even if im really there because my daughter wants to see spongebob and dora. 

remember we get treated the way we want to be treated. you act like a douche you get treated like a douche. everyone who enters their car should remember they are representing all of us. not just themselves, their club or shop. but all of us. kansas city. negativity spreads quicker than positivity and that is what they want to see from us, if we show them we are family people and compliant to their rules they will gain respect, but if we continue to be negative and disrestectful they will continue to believe lowriders are gangsters and drugdealers or just plain douchebags.

im glad to see everyone being positive for the next year. i would have to admit it makes me proud to be a part of this scene. this town is highly respected throughout the united states for its lowrider scene, thick and thin we all have a part in it, past and present. this lifestyle that we live has been every little kids dream at one time or the other, whether it was because of rap music, movies, or because you saw one rollin through your neighborhood. hell my first introduction to lowriders was a movie called "corvette summer" with that luke skywalker dude, around late 70's i think, and the eddie money video for "shakin" (look that one up on youtube)its what has made the 76 monte one of my favorite cars. then came cheech and chong, the mack, blood in blood out then music like eazy-e, king tee, kid frost. all factors that made my first car i got when i turned 18, a lowrider. granted at the time minitrucks were in style and i was lowered on 15x8 reverse but a lowrider none the less. even the supershows had euro classes for car and trucks. but then i sold that truck and used the profit to buy a 82 malibu wagon in 92 and threw some triple gold roadsters on it. that was it. nothing like rolling on 13's. doing something that everyone said was stupid. why did you put those little ass wheels with those little ass tires on that big ass car?

why?

cause i felt like it. plain and simple. cause i felt like it.

so ask yourself, why do you do it?

then ask that guy with the blown ass street rod why did he do it.

ask the brother in the donk why did he do it.

ask big mike why he got so much beat in that tahoe.

i bet its the same answer. not for a trophy, not for respect, not to impress you.

but, cause i can.




so keep doin what your doin k.c. and i will keep doin what im doin and ill see you guys at WORLD OF WHEELS.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 12 2011, 01:41 AM~19572815
> *shit whats wrong with world of wheels? i have gone every year since i was 13. not for any particular kind of car but to see every kind of car wether hot rod, experimental or some movie ride. this show is about cars and what we can do to customize them. lowriders have a part there just like the batman ride, the 2000 cadi with the blown ass big block, and the stretched out busas. whatever bad experiance there was probably because of one person who probably doesnt even work for them anymore. i hope you guys show strong and i know i will be there to support the scene for you guys. even if im really there because my daughter wants to see spongebob and dora.
> 
> remember we get treated the way we want to be treated. you act like a douche you get treated like a douche. everyone who enters their car should remember they are representing all of us. not just themselves, their club or shop. but all of us. kansas city. negativity spreads quicker than positivity and that is what they want to see from us, if we show them we are family people and compliant to their rules they will gain respect, but if we continue to be negative and disrestectful they will continue to believe lowriders are gangsters and drugdealers or just plain douchebags.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmonte_@Jan 11 2011, 08:38 PM~19570353
> *3:30 same as last time!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you sir!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 12 2011, 12:41 AM~19572815
> *shit whats wrong with world of wheels? i have gone every year since i was 13. not for any particular kind of car but to see every kind of car wether hot rod, experimental or some movie ride. this show is about cars and what we can do to customize them. lowriders have a part there just like the batman ride, the 2000 cadi with the blown ass big block, and the stretched out busas. whatever bad experiance there was probably because of one person who probably doesnt even work for them anymore. i hope you guys show strong and i know i will be there to support the scene for you guys. even if im really there because my daughter wants to see spongebob and dora.
> 
> remember we get treated the way we want to be treated. you act like a douche you get treated like a douche. everyone who enters their car should remember they are representing all of us. not just themselves, their club or shop. but all of us. kansas city. negativity spreads quicker than positivity and that is what they want to see from us, if we show them we are family people and compliant to their rules they will gain respect, but if we continue to be negative and disrestectful they will continue to believe lowriders are gangsters and drugdealers or just plain douchebags.
> ...





























Words well said Boone.... :biggrin: Hey Man, the question was asked in the meeting,are you bringing hoptoberfest in 2011 ? :dunno:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 12 2011, 12:41 AM~19572815
> *shit whats wrong with world of wheels? i have gone every year since i was 13. not for any particular kind of car but to see every kind of car wether hot rod, experimental or some movie ride. this show is about cars and what we can do to customize them. lowriders have a part there just like the batman ride, the 2000 cadi with the blown ass big block, and the stretched out busas. whatever bad experiance there was probably because of one person who probably doesnt even work for them anymore. i hope you guys show strong and i know i will be there to support the scene for you guys. even if im really there because my daughter wants to see spongebob and dora.
> 
> remember we get treated the way we want to be treated. you act like a douche you get treated like a douche. everyone who enters their car should remember they are representing all of us. not just themselves, their club or shop. but all of us. kansas city. negativity spreads quicker than positivity and that is what they want to see from us, if we show them we are family people and compliant to their rules they will gain respect, but if we continue to be negative and disrestectful they will continue to believe lowriders are gangsters and drugdealers or just plain douchebags.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: as a kid I stood at the world of wheels and dreamed and its because of that some of them come true against all odds cars had my attention at a very young age. Cars kept me out of trouble over the years because I was focused on bulding them and showing them and not just hanging in the streets. And probably the biggest thing that cars have done for me, it showed me how to save money. Which I figured at a young age If could do it for the cars, I could do it for other things as well. Which eventually put me into Real Estate, buying and selling houses and now working in property preservation and still buying, selling, and renting homes. All because of a little kid standing at World of Wheels dreaming. I think Aaron said it earlier, lets let the little kids of today get a taste of everything there is and lets let them dream. :biggrin:


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 12 2011, 01:41 AM~19572815
> *shit whats wrong with world of wheels? i have gone every year since i was 13. not for any particular kind of car but to see every kind of car wether hot rod, experimental or some movie ride. this show is about cars and what we can do to customize them. lowriders have a part there just like the batman ride, the 2000 cadi with the blown ass big block, and the stretched out busas. whatever bad experiance there was probably because of one person who probably doesnt even work for them anymore. i hope you guys show strong and i know i will be there to support the scene for you guys. even if im really there because my daughter wants to see spongebob and dora.
> 
> remember we get treated the way we want to be treated. you act like a douche you get treated like a douche. everyone who enters their car should remember they are representing all of us. not just themselves, their club or shop. but all of us. kansas city. negativity spreads quicker than positivity and that is what they want to see from us, if we show them we are family people and compliant to their rules they will gain respect, but if we continue to be negative and disrestectful they will continue to believe lowriders are gangsters and drugdealers or just plain douchebags.
> ...


well said


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 10 2011, 04:52 PM~19558556
> *A big thank you to Brock, Solo, & Chad for steppin up to the plate to get all the clubs together!  Lets hope this deal works out well for the future!  And thanks to everyone else that is involved that I did not mention.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you know it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 10 2011, 04:22 PM~19558283
> *i dont know any lowriders that are felons. lol  :biggrin: im sure plenty of those hot rod guys arent angels :biggrin:  that's also a good reason to ban donks from lowridershows.  lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

MIGHT BE MOVING DOWN TO KC AREA. AND FROM WHAT IVE SEEN IM LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Jan 12 2011, 06:18 PM~19578580
> *MIGHT BE MOVING DOWN TO KC AREA. AND FROM WHAT IVE SEEN IM LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT
> *


:thumbsup: Always looking foward to rollin with a fellow lowrider...Come on down Homie


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

Most definatly


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Glad to see everyone trying to make the scene better in KC. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes unity thats what we need. :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

Just for the record I wanted to clarify something, the only reason why I got the 10 spots for the world of wheels is because that's what was available together and I figure that would look good to have representatives from each club in order to create our own lowrider display. in no way was it meant to have anything to do with me personally or my shop nor was I wanting to get any advertisement out of it simply it was done for us as a whole. That is why I asked every person involve to fill out their own application with their info, if I was looking for advertisement I would of put 10 cars from the shop and put my name on all. I hope this clarifies any questions or concerns. 
:uh: :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 14 2011, 02:01 AM~19593518
> *Just for the record I wanted to clarify something, the only reason why I got the 10 spots for the world of wheels is because that's what was available together and I figure that would look good to have representatives from each club in order to create our own lowrider display. in no way was it meant to have anything to do with me personally or my shop nor was I wanting to get any advertisement out of it simply it was done for us as a whole. That is why I asked every person involve to fill out their own application with their info, if I was looking for advertisement I would of put 10 cars from the shop and put my name on all. I hope this clarifies any questions or concerns.
> :uh:  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


do what you gotta do, plain and simple.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

me and a homie are coming down for the show. we do every year. will be great to see more of a lowrider presence there. car is apart to be finished for the world of wheels up here or it would be there too. maybe everyone would want to show up here in des moines also? we have never had any problems here at the show.


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.autorama.com/casi/show/entry/fo...city_entry.html
heres the form for world of wheels


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 14 2011, 02:01 AM~19593518
> *Just for the record I wanted to clarify something, the only reason why I got the 10 spots for the world of wheels is because that's what was available together and I figure that would look good to have representatives from each club in order to create our own lowrider display. in no way was it meant to have anything to do with me personally or my shop nor was I wanting to get any advertisement out of it simply it was done for us as a whole. That is why I asked every person involve to fill out their own application with their info, if I was looking for advertisement I would of put 10 cars from the shop and put my name on all. I hope this clarifies any questions or concerns.
> :uh:  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


WE WANT TO THANK YOU BUDDY! KC ESTILO WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

CLUB UNITY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE ALL CLUBS MEETING! LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS EVENTS :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## oral1139 (Dec 29, 2010)

World of wheels sucks they got no love for lowriders so why give them your money?The rest look good we'll try to make what we can.
_________________________________
SEO Dubai
Dubai SEO


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 12 2011, 08:26 AM~19573327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



really we had a blast homie would love to go back again and kick it with everybody :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Solo or club low just bring out them LOW LOWS :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXTREME7175_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19599497
> *WE WANT TO THANK YOU BUDDY! KC ESTILO WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT  World of wheels here we come :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big Jaycaddie, lastlaugh
wat up playa :biggrin:


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

TTT I'M READY!! :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

KC ALL DAY...


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

There has been a lot of talk about how guys are acting at shows Drunk,burning rubber and shit talkin ?? Can anyone stop guys from acting silly in the streets NO.... But what u can do is talk to your club members and have them set an example. Now will they listen to u ???? :dunno: Just remember some of us will have our families with us and we would like to keep them safe... But don't be complaining if your members are the ones doing it. :h5:


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

There is always somebody crying about something ima keep doing burnouts. If they don't like it stay at home. Next we ain't gonna be able to curse either. KC always been about the sideshow and always will be. Remember if you break you just buy another one.


> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 17 2011, 10:19 PM~19624523
> *There has been a lot of talk about how guys are acting at shows Drunk,burning rubber and shit talkin ?? Can anyone stop guys from acting silly in the streets NO.... But what u can do is talk to your club members and have them set an example. Now will they listen to u ???? :dunno: Just remember some of us will have our families with us and we would like to keep them safe... But don't be complaining if your members are the ones doing it.  :h5:
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Jan 18 2011, 01:22 AM~19626875
> *There is always somebody crying about something ima keep doing burnouts. If they don't like it stay at home. Next we ain't gonna be able to curse either. KC always been about the sideshow and always will be. Remember if you break you just buy another one.
> *



PREACH :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Jan 17 2011, 11:22 PM~19626875
> *There is always somebody crying about something ima keep doing burnouts. If they don't like it stay at home. Next we ain't gonna be able to curse either. KC always been about the sideshow and always will be. Remember if you break you just buy another one.
> *



First off, just because I don;t like it doesn't mean I am crying about it....My whole thing with the chaotic scene following a show is that numerous times I have seen people including kids put in very bad situations. And that most of the people that are doing this either have not attended the show that day or entered a ride that day. They have just come to cause chaos, which to me is disrespectful to the club hosting the show, when they have got to stand there and answer questions from the police wondering what the fuck is going on. I think all anyone has said on here is there is a time and place for everything, please just try and be respectful to our families, kids, and club members. I don't intend to stay home nor do I intend to let scenes become that chaotic that I am attending.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT for KC


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 18 2011, 07:25 AM~19627295
> *First off, just because I don;t like it doesn't mean I am crying about it....My whole thing with the chaotic scene following a show is that numerous times I have seen people including kids put in very bad situations. And that most of the people that are doing this either have not attended the show that day or entered a ride that day. They have just come to cause chaos, which to me is disrespectful to the club hosting the show, when they have got to stand there and answer questions from the police wondering what the fuck is going on. I think all anyone has said on here is there is a time and place for everything, please just try and be respectful to our families, kids, and club members. I don't intend to stay home nor do I intend to let scenes become that chaotic that I am attending.
> *


x2 i know thats why we didn't allow just anyone to come into our show,you had to pay to enter the show.It never fails some poeple get drunk and start acking stupid doing burnouts and throwing rocks on other people rides which just leads to fights and bullshit etc. etc.

All this talk about making lowriding better in K.C. but then folks want to mess it up at the same time. :uh:

Everyone knows i like to drink at events but i can handle my drank and not act like a highschool kid.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 18 2011, 06:29 AM~19626932
> *PREACH :biggrin:
> *


really ???after your picnic the cops was looking for whoever put it on because it was so messed up.Is this why all the clubs are coming together for the next generation?So we can show our kids how to act like fools?


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

I understand about keeping are families safe. Because family is the most important thing to me,but can't nobody tell no grown up what to do. I personally don't drink or do drugs so I'm fully aware of any consequence that may arise from my actions. No disrespect to anyone or club. No drunks and no burnouts sounds like a pretty lame ass video for 2011. Don't quit your day job yet dan. [qu=KC Rider,Jan 18 2011, 02:25 AM~19627295]
First off, just because I don;t like it doesn't mean I am crying about it....My whole thing with the chaotic scene following a show is that numerous times I have seen people including kids put in very bad situations. And that most of the people that are doing this either have not attended the show that day or entered a ride that day. They have just come to cause chaos, which to me is disrespectful to the club hosting the show, when they have got to stand there and answer questions from the police wondering what the fuck is going on. I think all anyone has said on here is there is a time and place for everything, please just try and be respectful to our families, kids, and club members. I don't intend to stay home nor do I intend to let scenes become that chaotic that I am attending.
[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> I understand about keeping are families safe. Because family is the most important thing to me,but can't nobody tell no grown up what to do. I personally don't drink or do drugs so I'm fully aware of any consequence that may arise from my actions. No disrespect to anyone or club. No drunks and no burnouts sounds like a pretty lame ass video for 2011. Don't quit your day job yet dan. [qu=KC Rider,Jan 18 2011, 02:25 AM~19627295]





> This ain't about you in general bro and no you can't tell a grown man what to do,but as clubs and as lowriders we can make our own stop acting like kids.That kinda stuff just leads to problems and or someone or kids getting hurt.Plus when you invite people from all over to come to our town to a show and there car gets rubber and or hit by rocks that just turns out of towners aways from coming back.And i heard this from out of town people.I know if we have a show we will make sure stuff like this doesn't happen.Everyone can have fun with out acting like fools.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

:ninja:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 05:32 PM~19631618
> *really ???after your picnic the cops was looking for whoever put it on because it was so messed up.Is this why all the clubs are coming together for the next generation?So we can show our kids how to act like fools?
> *


fuck the cops....

your just mad because your show sucked ass and noone came out. and thats bs that people told people not to come to your show. everyone was just waiting for the REAL show the next weekend. besides i was at your show paid to get in and bought a shirt. all i can say was boring so i left.

yeah i know everyone hates hoptoberfest and burnouts and having fun. and i think the only problem i had at my show with violence was one of your members getting into with big mike and then threatening to come back and shoot up the show.so i dont think you have any room to speak. people come from all over the midwest to come to my show and love it every year. burnouts, donuts and beer.

this is not the next generation its the same guys doing the same thing we have been doing for years just trying to be more organized. and look at the most popular shows we have all have. donuts, burnouts, acting fools are what make them fun as long as we are not fighting and pulling guns. \\

so HATE HATE HATE
thats what we need, more hate from you thats what would make us better


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't care if you are drunk or not, you can still hurt someone or tear up vehicles worth alot of money. All I am trying to say and I would like to think we could agree on this, is lets be respectful to the club hosting the show, so we could attempt to have repeat shows. Lets just try and show a little respect to one another. I think this may have been talked about at the last big kc meeting :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> I understand about keeping are families safe. Because family is the most important thing to me,but can't nobody tell no grown up what to do. I personally don't drink or do drugs so I'm fully aware of any consequence that may arise from my actions. No disrespect to anyone or club. No drunks and no burnouts sounds like a pretty lame ass video for 2011. Don't quit your day job yet dan. [qu=KC Rider,Jan 18 2011, 02:25 AM~19627295]
> First off, just because I don;t like it doesn't mean I am crying about it....My whole thing with the chaotic scene following a show is that numerous times I have seen people including kids put in very bad situations. And that most of the people that are doing this either have not attended the show that day or entered a ride that day. They have just come to cause chaos, which to me is disrespectful to the club hosting the show, when they have got to stand there and answer questions from the police wondering what the fuck is going on. I think all anyone has said on here is there is a time and place for everything, please just try and be respectful to our families, kids, and club members. I don't intend to stay home nor do I intend to let scenes become that chaotic that I am attending.


[/quote]

WHAT WAS WRONG WITH WHAT I SAID? DID YOU EVEN UNDERSTAND IT, BECAUSE I READ WHAT YOU WROTE AND TO BE HONEST I THOUGHT YOU HAD LOST YOUR MIND.... LOL. SHOW SOME RESPECT IT WILL GO ALOT FURTHER.

P.S....I WON'T QUIT MY DAY JOB CAUSE I MAKE TOO DAMN MUCH MONEY, BUT BELIEVE ME, I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I DON'T AGREE. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 18 2011, 05:40 PM~19632675
> *fuck the cops....
> 
> your just mad because your show sucked ass and noone came out. and thats bs that people told people not to come to your show. everyone was just waiting for the REAL show the next weekend. besides i was at your show paid to get in and bought a shirt. all i can say was boring so i left.
> ...


DUDE YOU KNOW, I GOT RESPECT FOR YOU AND WHAT YOU HAVE DONE AND I HAD A BLAST AT HOPTOBERFEST. I THINK WHAT HAS BEEN SAID HAS GOT SLIGHTLY BENT AND TWISTED OUT OF SHAPE. WE CAN STILL HAVE BURNOUTS, DONUTS, HOP OFFS, ETC....I JUST THINK WE NEED TO MAKE SURE THAT SAFETY IS NUMBER ONE AND THAT THE PLACE THIS IS GOING TO BE DONE IS ADEQUATE TO HANDLE IT AND NO I DON'T THINK DOWN THE CENTER ROW OF A BUNCH OF SHOW CARS IS RIGHT. NOT TALKING SHIT AND I AM NOT EVEN SURE IF YOU WERE THER FOR THE VERY ENDING OF HOTPOBERFEST, BUT THERE WERE SOME VERY POOR DECISIONS BEING MADE BY SOME ASSHOLES DOING BURNOUTS. SEVERAL PEOPLE AND CARS WERE NEARLY HIT AND THERE WERE LOOSE ROCKS FLYING THROUGH THE AIR. I MEAN COME ON REALLY, THIS JUST AIN'T COOL. I BELIEVE IT IS POSSSIBLE TO DO EVERYTHING WE WANT, HAVE FUN, AND STILL LEAVE SAFELY. I AM 36 YEARS OLD AND DON'T LIKE TO SEE A BUNCH OF 20 YEAR OLD KIDS COME IN AND RUN DOWN A SHOW OR THE KC LOWRIDING SCENE. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

I think we need to set up a all club boxing tournament with only 2 members from each club boxing .... :dunno: Im in :biggrin: and all the money goes to a good cause. I might be able to set this up :loco:


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

Preach it brother.


> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 18 2011, 07:40 PM~19632675
> *fuck the cops....
> 
> your just mad because your show sucked ass and noone came out. and thats bs that people told people not to come to your show. everyone was just waiting for the REAL show the next weekend. besides i was at your show paid to get in and bought a shirt. all i can say was boring so i left.
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

What The Hell :wow:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 18 2011, 09:04 PM~19634182
> *What The Hell :wow:
> *


You know how KC does it Brock. Lol


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 18 2011, 08:08 PM~19634230
> *You know how KC does it Brock. Lol
> *


Man  
TTT for KC


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 18 2011, 08:50 PM~19633355
> *DUDE YOU KNOW, I GOT RESPECT FOR YOU AND WHAT YOU HAVE DONE AND I HAD A BLAST AT HOPTOBERFEST. I THINK WHAT HAS BEEN SAID HAS GOT SLIGHTLY BENT AND TWISTED OUT OF SHAPE. WE CAN STILL HAVE BURNOUTS, DONUTS, HOP OFFS, ETC....I JUST THINK WE NEED TO MAKE SURE THAT SAFETY IS NUMBER ONE AND THAT THE PLACE THIS IS GOING TO BE DONE IS ADEQUATE TO HANDLE IT AND NO I DON'T THINK DOWN THE CENTER ROW OF A BUNCH OF SHOW CARS IS RIGHT. NOT TALKING SHIT AND I AM NOT EVEN SURE IF YOU WERE THER FOR THE VERY ENDING OF HOTPOBERFEST, BUT THERE WERE SOME VERY POOR DECISIONS BEING MADE BY SOME ASSHOLES DOING BURNOUTS. SEVERAL PEOPLE AND CARS WERE NEARLY HIT AND THERE WERE LOOSE ROCKS FLYING THROUGH THE AIR. I MEAN COME ON REALLY, THIS JUST AIN'T COOL. I BELIEVE IT IS POSSSIBLE TO DO EVERYTHING WE WANT, HAVE FUN, AND STILL LEAVE SAFELY. I AM 36 YEARS OLD AND DON'T LIKE TO SEE A BUNCH OF 20 YEAR OLD KIDS COME IN AND RUN DOWN A SHOW OR THE KC LOWRIDING SCENE.  :biggrin:
> *


oh i know what you mean, its a matter of all of us getting older and having families to worry about. but i also know that even at my own shows my wife and kids even know this, there is no room for kids and family at outdoor shows after 3 or 4 oclock. its just a k.c. thing and its gonna happen no matter what. whether its inside the venue or outside beyond anyones control who does the show. you and your family can get involved in something outside the gates then whos fault is it?

then what we segregate and keep all the big wheels and datyon and vogue out of our shows? so no lil chris, joel, p nut, you guys cant be invited because we dont want your kind in our show. bs. 

simple matter is, understand what kinda of show you are going to and is it safe for your family, make that decision before you bring them to that kind of show. some i can, some i wont...hoptoberfest kids and family til 3 then after that boyz will b boyz


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 18 2011, 10:07 PM~19635518
> *oh i know what you mean, its a matter of all of us getting older and having families to worry about. but i also know that even at my own shows my wife and kids even know this, there is no room for kids and family at outdoor shows after 3 or 4 oclock. its just a k.c. thing and its gonna happen no matter what. whether its inside the venue or outside beyond anyones control who does the show. you and your family can get involved in something outside the gates then whos fault is it?
> 
> then what we segregate and keep all the big wheels and datyon and vogue out of our shows? so no lil chris, joel, p nut, you guys cant be invited because we dont want your kind in our show. bs.
> ...


I hear ya but if its not good for my fam then maybe its not good for me. I knew there was a reason I spent every weekend last summer at the lake. Shit I gotta get another camper so I can do it again....wtf was I thinking....anyone looking for a project monte no bs show me the money and come get it


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

78 MONTE CARLO REINFORCED PAINTED FRAME MOLDED BELLY FRAME OFF PROJECT. GREAT START LOTS OF PARTS INCLUDING A 80 MONTE PARTS CAR AND BUILT 355 CHEVY THERE IS A MOLDED SUSPENSION TO GO WITH IT. WILL SALE ALL OR MAY PART JUST WANT WHAT I GOT IN IT WHICH AINT MUCH


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 12:28 AM~19635760
> *I hear ya but if its not good for my fam then maybe its not good for me. I knew there was a reason I spent every weekend last summer at the lake. Shit I gotta get another camper so I can do it again....wtf was I thinking....anyone looking for a project monte no bs show me the money and come get it
> *


doesnt have to be that extreme bro, i still do things away from cars to. i just understand when to seperate the two depending on the show and situation. hell, we do float trips and lake excursions that are family orientated and some not so. its a personal decision based on the enviroment and people.

world of wheels is a family show and i enjoy taking my kids but i also enjoy other shows throughout the year that i know its not a good idea to take them to. we have to have all kinds of shows otherwise we would get bored doing the same thing every other weekend.

lowriding and car shows are about showing off what got under the hood or trunk, wether its hydros, beat, or horsepower, if you cant show it off then what fun is it?
hitting switches is just as dangerous if not more than burnouts and most people dont think twice about posting their kids up across from the front end of hoppers. sure alot of shows have hop pits but what about get togethers like at aarhons shop or at brocks church were there is no fence. these events seem family friendly but are more dangerous than some dude peeling out when people are standing around a car hittin juice.

but its all good, we have more than enough shows this year to fill everyones needs and wants. i for one will not walk with blinders only because there are only lowriders at a show and think there are no worries to me or my family.

danny you know i wear my heart on my shirtsleeve and mean no ill will in this debate but we have to understand no matter what we do to please everyone it will never guantee anyones personal safety, this scene has its demons that come out at shows no matter what. look at the end of the lowrider show at kemper, tons of security and people(lowriders and donks) peeled out, did donuts, high speed 3 wheels, hopping around the grounds, endangering spectators. nothing said. but my show at a park with a open door policy gets a bad rap for what? because i didnt charge you guys 40 dollars to enter and hand out half the trophies to donks just to sit around in a parking lot with the same people we hang with every weekend and pay out the ass for water and food all because some dude slapped a "lowrider" logo on the entry? false security, cause trust me we was more strapped up at that show than just about any other picnic.

oh well, ill stop ranting and having shows(HOPTOBERFEST). i can never please everyone and would not want anyones family hurt either. from what i hear i could just quit now and no one would even care. lets see if thats true.............


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 12:59 AM~19636070
> *78 MONTE CARLO REINFORCED PAINTED FRAME MOLDED BELLY FRAME OFF PROJECT. GREAT START LOTS OF PARTS INCLUDING A 80 MONTE PARTS CAR AND BUILT 355 CHEVY THERE IS A MOLDED SUSPENSION TO GO WITH IT. WILL SALE ALL OR MAY PART JUST WANT WHAT I GOT IN IT WHICH AINT MUCH
> *


how much? just b/s bro, get that shit goin and roll out, you know its just politics and computers combined with winter boredom. it will be all good when we roll out this spring.

99 percent fun, 1 percent bullshit

really though whats the tag on the monte?


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 18 2011, 11:49 PM~19636537
> *how much? just b/s bro, get that shit goin and roll out, you know its just politics and computers combined with winter boredom. it will be all good when we roll out this spring.
> 
> 99 percent fun, 1 percent bullshit
> ...


Well that depends on how you want it...the way i got it was frame, body, molded suspension, not chrome, except the front uppers, they are chrome, pretty much all of the parts and pieces to put it back together, less motor, tranny, etc....$4000. I also do have a 355 chevy that is being built now and I do have a tranny for it for extra. All together I have 3 Monte Carlos, I have enough parts to build the car twice. Sadly I'd rather just finish the car but it is just so hard to get forward progress and then with all the shit talking and everyone being bent all the time, I could really give a fuck less about this. Whats the hardest on me is not seeing daily or weekly forward progress. I've got the cash, that ain't no problem, hell I even bought a rotisserie that will be here Friday and like I said I even bought two parts cars just to make sure I had all bases covered.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 18 2011, 11:44 PM~19636499
> *doesnt have to be that extreme bro, i still do things away from cars to. i just understand when to seperate the two depending on the show and situation. hell, we do float trips and lake excursions that are family orientated and some not so. its a personal decision based on the enviroment and people.
> 
> world of wheels is a family show and i enjoy taking my kids but i also enjoy other shows throughout the year that i know its not a good idea to take them to. we have to have all kinds of shows otherwise we would get bored doing the same thing every other weekend.
> ...


Believe me friend I have been around the block a time or two and been in these streets since I was young. At one time I was living right in the middle of all the negativity, so believe me I understand it quite well. As a matter of fact I stepped away a while back because of the BS. But had lately noticed a better trend in the city with people and car clubs and thought i would give it another shot. But I can see KC just ain't never gonna change. I am not hell bent on lowriding, but i am hell bent on enjoying life and having fun with my friends and family. I love lowriders, but i like just about anything you can think of when it comes to motor sports. Whether it be lowriding auto racing, or anything in between. the days of me trying to fight for position in these streets are over. As I said before I just wanna have a good time, be at peace and enjoy the cars and each other. So I guess what I am trying to say is why would i want to fuss and fight in these Kc streets when I have got a brand new 2010 Sea Ray sitting at Table rock Lake and believe me there is not a care in the world down there. It wouldn't bother me if one of these days I was able to live there permenantly .


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

Danny me and you chopped it up the other night. I got much respect for you,because you bust some of the nicest rides here in kc. I hope because I voiced my opinion and thoughts you quit lowriding. That wasn't my intention. I can't promise no more burnouts,but me n all the Koolwhips will keep safety n mind.


> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 12:59 AM~19636070
> *78 MONTE CARLO REINFORCED PAINTED FRAME MOLDED BELLY FRAME OFF PROJECT. GREAT START LOTS OF PARTS INCLUDING A 80 MONTE PARTS CAR AND BUILT 355 CHEVY THERE IS A MOLDED SUSPENSION TO GO WITH IT. WILL SALE ALL OR MAY PART JUST WANT WHAT I GOT IN IT WHICH AINT MUCH
> *


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Jan 19 2011, 12:44 AM~19636817
> *Danny me and you chopped it up the other night. I got much respect for you,because you bust some of the nicest rides here in kc. I hope because I voiced my opinion and thoughts you quit lowriding. That wasn't my intention. I can't promise no more burnouts,but me n all the Koolwhips will keep safety n mind.
> *


no it was never just about what you said if you go back a few pages you will see there was already talk going on you are not at fault and i did enjoy talking to you the other night as well hell maybe they will get together again friday night :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

put it like this if everyones happy so am i but if not Ill be sitting in a 100 ft of cool water drinking a cold beer off the back of my new boat


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 01:57 AM~19636851
> *put it like this if everyones happy so am i but if not Ill be sitting in a 100 ft of cool water drinking a cold beer off the back of my new boat
> *


It's going to be a great year bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't we all just get along :biggrin: :420:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 19 2011, 06:14 AM~19637306
> *Can't we all just get along   :biggrin:  :420:
> *


The words of a famous king ((RODNEY KING)) :biggrin: :roflmao:
Danny Get that car out here homie :biggrin: You got me already to roll monte with monte with you this spring  
''GET YO ROLL ON'' :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 01:57 AM~19636851
> *put it like this if everyones happy so am i but if not Ill be sitting in a 100 ft of cool water drinking a cold beer off the back of my new boat
> *


Let's get together for that drink!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Is everyone entertained yet?... :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 02:14 AM~19636678
> *Well that depends on how you want it...the way i got it was frame, body, molded suspension, not chrome, except the front uppers, they  are chrome, pretty much all of the parts and pieces to put it back together, less motor, tranny, etc....$4000. I also do have a 355 chevy that is being built now and I do have a tranny for it for extra. All together I have 3 Monte Carlos, I have enough parts to build the car twice. Sadly I'd rather just finish the car but it is just so hard to get forward progress and then with all the shit talking and everyone being bent all the time, I could really give a fuck less about this. Whats the hardest on me is not seeing daily or weekly forward progress. I've got the cash, that ain't no problem, hell I even bought a rotisserie that will be here Friday and like I said I even bought two parts cars just to make sure I had all bases covered.
> *


no argueing here guys, just talking. anyways get your car finished, ill get mine finished or at least rollin and we both know that when its said and done we only have a few issues throughout a year. most of the time its hittin switches and drinkin beer and havin fun bullshittin with the homies. i think we just got a little deeper into something that really isnt a big problem when you look at how many times we roll out and how many shows we go to in a year.

my birthday is saturday night of world of wheels, i am looking for a spot downtown to have a afterparty for the show and my birthday, ill keep you posted


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 19 2011, 12:40 AM~19632675
> *fuck the cops....
> 
> your just mad because your show sucked ass and noone came out. and thats bs that people told people not to come to your show. everyone was just waiting for the REAL show the next weekend. besides i was at your show paid to get in and bought a shirt. all i can say was boring so i left.
> ...


All the lowriders in K.C. was there even your club. :0 
Man you just prove how dumb you are with every word.First off we had just as many lowriders at our show if not more then at yours,we just keep out all the bullshit cars. and we are way more organized then you are..Second i know of alot of people that went to both that said they would rather go to a show and get something out of it besides drunk and stuck in a traffic jam.3rd big mike was drunk and started that thing with our club member because he thought matt was jumping tony when he wasn't and the only mention of a gun came from mike not us.me and mike are cool and talked the very next day so you bringing it up with the wrong information just makes you(the real hater)look dumb.4th I talk to all the out of town folks that come to your show and they told me they didn't like the way all the cars was rolling into the park and blocking them from leaving,and doing donuts and shit nor did they like that you organized a cruse but then just left the out of town folks without knowing where they was going. And finnally i'm not the only one in here talking about this(doing burn outs) as being a problem others have also but you only respond to me and call me a hater.Look boone it's no secret that you don't like me,just like telling everyone you was gonna jump me at the lrm show last year. :roflmao: :roflmao: but thats not what this is about it's about making the real shows better right.This is why we didn't go to the meeting,theres no point in even trying with fools like you your always gonna hate on someone that does stuff better then you.We the Majestics will hang and support the guys in town that have always been cool with us ,and that are real about lowriding.As for the rest we don't give 2 shits about your wanna be lowriding asses.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 01:50 AM~19633355
> *DUDE YOU KNOW, I GOT RESPECT FOR YOU AND WHAT YOU HAVE DONE AND I HAD A BLAST AT HOPTOBERFEST. I THINK WHAT HAS BEEN SAID HAS GOT SLIGHTLY BENT AND TWISTED OUT OF SHAPE. WE CAN STILL HAVE BURNOUTS, DONUTS, HOP OFFS, ETC....I JUST THINK WE NEED TO MAKE SURE THAT SAFETY IS NUMBER ONE AND THAT THE PLACE THIS IS GOING TO BE DONE IS ADEQUATE TO HANDLE IT AND NO I DON'T THINK DOWN THE CENTER ROW OF A BUNCH OF SHOW CARS IS RIGHT. NOT TALKING SHIT AND I AM NOT EVEN SURE IF YOU WERE THER FOR THE VERY ENDING OF HOTPOBERFEST, BUT THERE WERE SOME VERY POOR DECISIONS BEING MADE BY SOME ASSHOLES DOING BURNOUTS. SEVERAL PEOPLE AND CARS WERE NEARLY HIT AND THERE WERE LOOSE ROCKS FLYING THROUGH THE AIR. I MEAN COME ON REALLY, THIS JUST AIN'T COOL. I BELIEVE IT IS POSSSIBLE TO DO EVERYTHING WE WANT, HAVE FUN, AND STILL LEAVE SAFELY. I AM 36 YEARS OLD AND DON'T LIKE TO SEE A BUNCH OF 20 YEAR OLD KIDS COME IN AND RUN DOWN A SHOW OR THE KC LOWRIDING SCENE.  :biggrin:*


Damn boone is he a hater now too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


very well said homie (Kc rider),that's what some out of town guys told me also.They said it wasn't cool and that they left because of it.But when i say it i'm a fucking hater. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 19 2011, 06:44 AM~19636499
> *doesnt have to be that extreme bro, i still do things away from cars to. i just understand when to seperate the two depending on the show and situation. hell, we do float trips and lake excursions that are family orientated and some not so. its a personal decision based on the enviroment and people.
> 
> world of wheels is a family show and i enjoy taking my kids but i also enjoy other shows throughout the year that i know its not a good idea to take them to. we have to have all kinds of shows otherwise we would get bored doing the same thing every other weekend.
> ...


Your right no one should go to the K.C. lowrider show this summer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Well said boone.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> Well that depends on how you want it...the way i got it was frame, body, molded suspension, not chrome, except the front uppers, they  are chrome, pretty much all of the parts and pieces to put it back together, less motor, tranny, etc....$4000. I also do have a 355 chevy that is being built now and I do have a tranny for it for extra. All together I have 3 Monte Carlos, I have enough parts to build the car twice. Sadly I'd rather just finish the car but it is just so hard to get forward progress and then with all the shit talking and everyone being bent all the time, I could really give a fuck less about this. Whats the hardest on me is not seeing daily or weekly forward progress. I've got the cash, that ain't no problem, hell I even bought a rotisserie that will be here Friday and like I said I even bought two parts cars just to make sure I had all bases covered.



Holla at us we steady put new builds out. :biggrinon't beleave what you hear beleave what you see. 

Another show winner build right here in k.C. for a homie from dallas.He's doing an all fiberglassed box and amp rack around the hydro set-up,it's gonna be badass.Also another all chrome suspension out of our shop.  :biggrin: 







































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 05:28 AM~19635760
> *I hear ya but if its not good for my fam then maybe its not good for me. I knew there was a reason I spent every weekend last summer at the lake. Shit I gotta get another camper so I can do it again....wtf was I thinking....anyone looking for a project monte no bs show me the money and come get it
> *


Bro you just need to find folks that have the same idea in mind and go with that.Alot of folks talk trash on us for not going to swope or for not rollin,but maybe now you see why we havn't>We are more real about lowriding and thats why we travel so much you don't get all the Bs that you get here.Plus you can take you family and never have any problems like you do here.Now we have gotten some younger members and they are all about being out in the streets all about the crazy stuff,but us older guys don't have the time to waste trying to act like badasses we use our time building lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HOP CONTEST TODAY AT 5PM MY SHOP...BE THERE OR YOU'RE NOT A REAL LOWRIDER :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 19 2011, 10:47 PM~19641086
> *HOP CONTEST TODAY AT 5PM MY SHOP...BE THERE OR YOU'RE NOT A REAL LOWRIDER :roflmao:
> *


Truth hurts i guess. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

NO TRAILORS>>>DRIVE IT IN OR YOU ARE OUT>>>KEEP IT REAL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 19 2011, 11:00 PM~19641225
> *NO TRAILORS>>>DRIVE IT IN OR YOU ARE OUT>>>KEEP IT REAL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah plus have a nice paint job and chrome undies or your out. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

EVERYBODY MISSING OUT THIS HOP CONTEST IS GOIN' OFF!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 19 2011, 05:06 PM~19640794
> *All the lowriders in K.C. was there even your club. :0
> Man you just prove how dumb you are with every word.First off we had just as many lowriders at our show if not more then at yours,we just keep out all the bullshit cars. and  we are way more organized then you are..Second i know of alot of people that went to both that said they would rather go to a show and get something out of it besides drunk and stuck in a traffic jam.3rd big mike was drunk and started that thing with our club member because he thought matt was jumping tony when he wasn't and the only mention of a gun came from mike not us.me and mike are cool and talked the very next day so you bringing it up with the wrong information just makes you(the real hater)look dumb.4th I talk to all the out of town folks that come to your show and they told me they didn't like the way all the cars was rolling into the park and blocking them from leaving,and doing donuts and shit nor did they like that you organized a cruse but then just left the out of town folks without knowing where they was going.  And finnally i'm not the only one in here talking about this(doing burn outs) as being a problem others have also but you only respond to me and call me a hater.Look boone it's no secret  that you don't like me,just like telling everyone you was gonna jump me at the lrm show last year. :roflmao:  :roflmao: but thats not what this is about it's about making the real shows better right.This is why we didn't go to the meeting,theres no point in even trying with fools like you your always gonna hate on someone that does stuff better then you.We the Majestics will hang and support the guys in town that have always been cool with us ,and that are real about lowriding.As for the rest we don't give 2 shits about your wanna be lowriding asses.
> *


you know its real funny you keep telling everyone that you talk to every out of towner and they talk shit on my show but yet every out of towner who has come to my show comes every year for what the last 4 years, but it still doesnt suprise me if someone did say that and still will show up this year. alot of 2 facing goes on around here. fact is i havnt advertised a show in 2 years and everyone still comes out, in town and out and flood the park but i guess you wouldnt know about having that kind of problem, thats why i tried to do a cruise so we could ease some congestion and what happened, 60 cars showed up mostly lowriders and it was more cars than anyone would have anticipated so yeah it didnt run perfect
but we did it and it had never been done before that big. not bad for a wanna be.

as for the 2 faces, quit talking shit about me to fabien and then show up at my cruises and shows and shaking my hand talking shit about fabien. that should clear up some room for this years shows and make room for the donut pit.

on that note im taking my wanna be ass and go work on my wanna be lowrider and get off this "real lowrider website" and leave it to you "real lowriders"


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

3rd big mike was drunk and started that thing with our club member because he thought matt was jumping tony when he wasn't and the only mention of a gun came from mike not us.

I'm not a big fan of drama and bs but....i was standing right there and yes mike thought matt was jumping tony so mike stepped in like any real friend should then matt walked to his trunk opened it and said "i will shoot all you white boys "thats when mike said ok well I'll go get my gun "but that shit is water under the bridge so lets move on 
I know i'll be in the streets this summer trying to make every show no matter who's putting it on because i'm down for the cause which is building and rolling cars and having a good time with people that are doing the same thing and no ones negative comments,bullshit or "hating" will ever make me sell my car or quit doing what i'm doing.I'm really not trying to keep the bs going just had to let it be known. 
But if you guys want to go back and fourth with each other thats cool it's quite entertaining :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Just to clarify...I did not put my car up for sale based on a few negative comments only. I simply felt like we have not been making good forward progress as a whole on the build. Second, if everyone is just going to argue fuss and fight, I am not going to be around to see it. Which means more than likely I would be at the lake, therefore not necessarily needing a car sitting in the garage, when I can use that money for other things, such as a new camper. 

I have talked to quite a few people today, I am hoping everyone has gotten what they need to say off thier chest and we are done with it. Again sorry I offended anyone with anything I said. As of right this moment I am gonna try and finish the build on my Monte Carlo and come out and have a good time this summer. but if anyone is interested in buying it get at me lol


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 19 2011, 04:23 PM~19641441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah plus have a nice paint job and chrome undies or your out. :biggrin:
> *


speaking of chrome :biggrin: I may need some stuff done, i know there are a couple of local companies, but I have not done any chroming in years. Do you suggest anyone??


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

zach i got a tube and rope do you have a truck? tubing thru the west bottoms at night sounds tempting :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

FUCK LOWRIDERS I'M GETTIN' A SNOW PLOW...


:wave: WUSSUP FOOLS!


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

OK TIME FOR ME TO STEP IN :0 !! First off this topic is for events and to help support each and every club !!! Dont talk shit on anyones club nor their shows... Thats not cool.. if u have a problem with how people are running their show then dont go :machinegun:!!!! :twak: and make sure that u have your shit together and put on a good show and or a picnic.... Remember this topic is for good fun and support only ! Now PLEASE If u are running a show then take responsibility of your own show and dont leave people hanging So stop all the shit talking and lets fuck n do this shit !!

KC LETS STAND THE FUCK UP !


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 19 2011, 08:55 PM~19642724
> *zach i got a tube and rope do you have a truck? tubing thru the west bottoms at night sounds tempting :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 I got the work truck been doin' donuts down here all night. i was lookin for a tube or a hood so I could get some white trash x games shit goin. thinkin about building a jump down here i got a couple snowboards.... :0


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

ZachLovely, SouthSide76, solo71, Big Jaycaddie, EXTREME7175
damn its kinda crowded up in here :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 19 2011, 07:19 PM~19643002
> *I got the work truck been doin' donuts down here all night. i was lookin for a tube or a hood so I could get some white trash x games shit goin. thinkin about building a jump down here i got a couple snowboards.... :0
> *



Im down for those white trash x games :biggrin: I use to use a 4 wheeler and a hood fun shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 19 2011, 09:24 PM~19643070
> *ZachLovely, SouthSide76, solo71, Big Jaycaddie, EXTREME7175
> damn its kinda crowded up in here :biggrin:
> *



It's like reality tv but REAL...haha :roflmao: :420: :drama:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 19 2011, 07:19 PM~19643002
> *I got the work truck been doin' donuts down here all night. i was lookin for a tube or a hood so I could get some white trash x games shit goin. thinkin about building a jump down here i got a couple snowboards.... :0
> *


lets rock and roll lol :biggrin:


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 18 2011, 08:58 PM~19633449
> *I think we need to set up a all club boxing tournament with only 2 members from each club boxing .... :dunno: Im in  :biggrin: and all the money goes to a good cause. I might be able to set this up  :loco:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

SINCE THIS IS THE HOT SPOT I'M GONNA TAKE THIS TIME TO DO SOME PROMO....

here's a dumbass website myself and some friends started...

www.eldrunkard.com

And you should buy T-shirts from these assholes...

 www.unionscreenprinting.net

This one might actually get finished one day...

www.onelovely.com

THANK YOU FOR YOU TIME


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

i think every thing is coo :dunno:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

[/quote]
OK everyone,we made this page for shows and events and any Idea's on Improving KC..We need to keep this page positive.If anyone has any problems with one another please keep it off this topic...
Maybe Chop it up with each other one on one :dunno:


This is not a debate topic..No disrecpect to anyone,But lets keep it Possitive...
 
Thanks....
Brock......

:biggrin: Now,Lets talk about who's ready to hit a couple of out of town shows with me :dunno:
And please feel free to post up any events that are going on in kc and surrounding erea's this year


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck with that. internet is not a positive place. just saying....at least you got everybody's attention. keep up the good work fellas...


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :ninja:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 19 2011, 07:24 PM~19643070
> *ZachLovely, SouthSide76, solo71, Big Jaycaddie, EXTREME7175
> damn its kinda crowded up in here :biggrin: :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:wave:

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Big Jaycaddie, cutman, madmonte, 1ofakindpaint


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 10 2011, 05:52 PM~19558556
> *A big thank you to Brock, Solo, & Chad for steppin up to the plate to get all the clubs together!  Lets hope this deal works out well for the future!  And thanks to everyone else that is involved that I did not mention.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 19 2011, 08:43 PM~19643973
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

HERE ARE SOME MORE SHOW FOR OUT OF TOWN IF U WANT TO ATTEND :thumbsup:
• 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX

• 03/05/11 - 03/06/11 SPRING BREAK JAM - South Padre Island, TX

• 04/2011 HEATWAVE SAN ANTONIO - San Antonio, TX[/size]

• 03/27/11 FREE4ALL - Houston, TX

• 04/10/11 LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW - Pasadena, TX

• 05/07/11 - 05/08/11 CLA CAR SHOW - Denver, CO

• 05/15/11 ILLEGAL TOYS CAR SHOW - Oklahoma City, OK

• 06/05/11 INDEPENDENT CAR CLUB CAR SHOW - Chicago, IL

• 06/18/11 - 06/19/11 TEXAS SHOWDOWN - Houston, TX

• 07/02/11 SLAMMDOWN 11 - Marshall, TX

• 07/09/11 - 07/10/11 TEXAS MADE CUSTOM TRUCK & CAR SHOW - New Caney, TX

• 07/22/11 - 07/24/11 TEXAS HEATWAVE - Austin, TX

• 07/30/11 - 07/31/11 OUTTA CONTROL CAR SHOW - Saginaw, MI

• 08/14/11 TORRES EMPIRE CAR SHOW - Mesquite, TX

• 08/27/11 MEXICAN FIESTA - Milwaukee, WI

• 09/11/11 SIGNATURE CAR SHOW - Tulsa, OK

• 09/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS INDIANA - Indianapolis, Indiana

• 10/07/11 - 10/09/11 HEATWAVE CORPUS CHRISTI - Corpus Christi, TX

• 11/2011 LOS MAGNIFICOS - Houston, TX


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

We cant change the past it is too late, but we can do something about the future


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

seems shit still aint changed...  hopefully 13" tires will become extinct soon...which i think they are....then we wont have any reason to worry about this post... :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: 13" :0 s is the new 26"


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

JAMIE told me to get mines...so i did...now word on the KC streets is to get 13" wheels... :0


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

hope to see some others in this game switchin up to those expensive ass 300 dollar a set 13" tires this summer.... :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 816rider, djdvl666
did you fall asleep? or are you at court? :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

^^HAHA^^

GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR...
World of wheels
Bartle Hall
301 W. 13th Street
Kansas City, MO 64105
feb 11-13,2011
(248) 373-1700

Real Riders cc Picnic
May 14,2011
LONGVIEW LAKE SHELTER HOUSE #13 11am-5pm
913-489-1580
((PRESIDENT)) B.I.G. BROCK

Stilettos ON Pedals Benefit Dance
May 14, 9pm-2:30 am @
Madrigall 1627 Oak St · Kansas City

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ



DOWN IV LIFE CC
MAY 29,2011
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED cool.gif
((DAN))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE CAR SHOW
JULY 2,2011
BEST WESTERN HOTEL
501 Southwest Blvd, Kansas City, KS
((VELIA))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE
''CINCO DEMAYO PARADE''
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((VELIA))


KC ESTILO CC JULY 17TH LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED cool.gif

((PRESIDENT)) JOSE ((VP)) JUAN

REALISTIC IMPRESSIONS CC
OCTOBER
LOCATION,TO BE ANNOUNCED cool.gif
((PRESIDENT)) JOSH FLOREZ

STILETTOS ON PEDALS
CAR SHOW BENIFITING BREAST CANCER AWARENESS
OCTOBER 2011
DATE AND LOCATION TO BE DETERMINED biggrin.gif

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ




CRAZY HOUSE ENT.
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((RUDY PEREZ))

KC CLASSICS DREAMS CC
AUGUST
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) JESEE

WILD WEST SHOW DOWN
AUGUST
12TH UNION ST KCMO
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ZACH LOVELY))

GHETTO DREAMS CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BILLY ((CUTMAN))

1 OF A KIND PAINT AND BODY
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ARRON))

DEEP POCKETS CC
TO B E ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BIG JOE

SOUTHSIDE CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) LITTLE CHRIS

ROLLERS ONLY
((PRESIDENT)) CHAD
LOWRIDER TOUR
SEP 4,2011


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 19 2011, 11:06 PM~19645807
> *^^HAHA^^
> 
> GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR...
> ...


word! ill be at all of the non snow/salt road events...or atleast i will try... on my 13" tires... :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I DIDN"T KNOW THERE WAS ANY OTHER SIZE


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 19 2011, 11:10 PM~19645840
> *I DIDN"T KNOW THERE WAS ANY OTHER SIZE
> *


well...if china, or whoever has anything to say about it...there will be NO MORE 13" tires in AMERICA!....maybe has to do with OBAMA and global warming? IDK...all i know is I have a new set and I am ready to ride this summer :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 20 2011, 05:30 AM~19645240
> *seems shit still aint changed...  hopefully 13" tires will become extinct soon...which i think they are....then we wont have any reason to worry about this post... :0
> *





> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 20 2011, 05:58 AM~19645689
> *:biggrin: 13" :0 s is the new 26"
> *





> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 20 2011, 06:00 AM~19645716
> *JAMIE told me to get mines...so i did...now word on the KC streets is to get 13" wheels... :0
> *





> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 20 2011, 06:04 AM~19645775
> *hope to see some others in this game switchin up to those expensive ass 300 dollar a set 13" tires this summer.... :biggrin:
> *


i got a dude that has plenty of them.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 20 2011, 01:52 AM~19642678
> *speaking of chrome :biggrin: I may need some stuff done, i know there are a couple of local companies, but I have not done any chroming in years. Do you suggest anyone??
> *


I have never had anything done local,they all take to long and want to much cash.but if your for real hit me up when your ready.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 20 2011, 01:05 AM~19642239
> *3rd big mike was drunk and started that thing with our club member because he thought matt was jumping tony when he wasn't and the only mention of a gun came from mike not us.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of drama and bs but....i was standing right there and yes mike thought matt was jumping tony so mike stepped in like any real friend should then matt walked to his trunk opened it and said "i will shoot all you white boys "thats when mike said ok well I'll go get my gun "but that shit is water under the bridge so lets move on
> ...


Even though tony was right there telling mike it wasn't anything?Look the only reason it was brought up was because of what boone said making it sound like we started a problem.I was also right there and i also knew mike was in a bad mood allready and we all know what happens when he's like that. :biggrin: But theres no problems between us bro you know that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 19 2011, 11:51 PM~19641626
> *you know its real funny you keep telling everyone that you talk to every out of towner and they talk shit on my show but yet every out of towner who has come to my show comes every year for what the last 4 years, but it still doesnt suprise me if someone did say that and still will show up this year. alot of 2 facing goes on around here. fact is i havnt advertised a show in 2 years and everyone still comes out, in town and out and flood the park but i guess you wouldnt know about having that kind of problem, thats why i tried to do a cruise so we could ease some congestion and what happened, 60 cars showed up mostly lowriders and it was more cars than anyone would have anticipated so yeah it didnt run perfect
> but we did it and it had never been done before that big. not bad for a wanna be.
> 
> ...


I'll agree with this statement right here,And your right i wouldn't know about that kinda of problem,nor would i want to.i'd rather just have folks that are into lowriding there not all of the inner city,thats what swopes for.But i'll give it to you boone your show is allways full to bad more then half of them aren't lowriders,just reg cars hanging out.I know we had way more hoppers come out for our show and it was in a fenced off spot not right in the middle of everything you know organized something you know nothing about.  
And remember like you siad all these people paid to bring there cars to our show,now thats saying something. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

>


OK everyone,we made this page for shows and events and any Idea's on Improving KC..We need to keep this page positive.If anyone has any problems with one another please keep it off this topic...
Maybe Chop it up with each other one on one :dunno:


This is not a debate topic..No disrecpect to anyone,But lets keep it Possitive...
 
Thanks....
Brock......

:biggrin: Now,Lets talk about who's ready to hit a couple of out of town shows with me :dunno:
And please feel free to post up any events that are going on in kc and surrounding erea's this year
[/quote]
brock thats all me and others was doing untill this dude came in talking shit,guess he took offence to the subject?And out of town shows why would anyone want to do that? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh wait i think i know why. :wow:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2011, 01:45 AM~19646648
> *Even though tony was right there telling mike it wasn't anything?Look the only reason it was brought up was because of what boone said making it sound like we started a problem.I was also right there and i also knew mike was in a bad mood allready and we all know what happens when he's like that. :biggrin: But theres no problems between us bro you know that.
> *


No problems at all brother :biggrin: its all good


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm having a snow shovel show today :biggrin: .. in my driveway everyone is welcome clean up your shovel and come on out :420:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 20 2011, 12:37 PM~19647222
> *I'm having a snow shovel show today :biggrin: .. in my driveway everyone is welcome  clean up your shovel and come on out :420:
> *


free food and drink and can we do donuts????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2011, 08:35 AM~19647630
> *free food and drink and can we do donuts????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Do I see change coming in the distance ? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 20 2011, 04:11 PM~19648160
> *Do I see change coming in the distance  ?  :biggrin:
> *


Change is good. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

2 Members: Big Jaycaddie, madmonte :wave:


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

:wave: :wave: yea i called into work i said FU*K IT i need a day off!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmonte_@Jan 20 2011, 01:24 PM~19650254
> *:wave:  :wave: yea i called into work i said FU*K IT i need a day off!!
> *


Thats cause ur rich :biggrin: I bet U Nicole,and lil man is ''EATING'' right now :biggrin: or thinkin bout it huh... :roflmao: .Man i gotta get back to work.call me after 5 homie..


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 19 2011, 10:43 PM~19644608
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE SHOW FOR OUT OF TOWN IF U WANT TO ATTEND  :thumbsup:
> • 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX
> 
> ...





Thanks for info...hmmm south padres is sounding tempting.....


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 20 2011, 02:36 PM~19650369
> *Thats cause ur rich :biggrin: I bet U Nicole,and lil man is ''EATING'' right now :biggrin: or thinkin bout it huh... :roflmao: .Man i gotta get back to work.call me after 5 homie..
> *


 lol you damn right you know how we do!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Good Morning Kansas City Alaska :biggrin: IT IS COOOOOOOOOOOOLD :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 19 2011, 10:43 PM~19644608
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE SHOW FOR OUT OF TOWN IF U WANT TO ATTEND  :thumbsup:
> • 01/23/11 DRAG'N DOWN YOUR BLOCK - Pearsall, TX
> 
> ...



 except this year id like to try and get a cruise thru the city going so maybe a weekend type thing not sure yet.. suggestions are welcomed hit me up solo,brock,cutman,rob


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ok homie :biggrin: i'll hit u up


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

World of wheels 
Bartle Hall
301 W. 13th Street
Kansas City, MO 64105
feb 11-13,2011
(248) 373-1700 

Real Riders cc Picnic 
May 14,2011 
LONGVIEW LAKE SHELTER HOUSE #13 11am-5pm
913-489-1580
((PRESIDENT)) B.I.G. BROCK

Stilettos ON Pedals Benefit Dance 
May 14, 9pm-2:30 am @ 
Madrigall 1627 Oak St · Kansas City

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ



DOWN IV LIFE CC 
MAY 29,2011
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED  
((DAN))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE CAR SHOW
JULY 2,2011
BEST WESTERN HOTEL
501 Southwest Blvd, Kansas City, KS 
((VELIA))

KC GENTE MAGAZINE
''CINCO DEMAYO PARADE''
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((VELIA))

*Stilletos on pedals Show
August 
LOCATION ''TO BE ANNOUNCED''*

KC ESTILO CC JULY 17TH LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED  

((PRESIDENT)) JOSE ((VP)) JUAN

REALISTIC IMPRESSIONS CC
OCTOBER
LOCATION,TO BE ANNOUNCED  
((PRESIDENT)) JOSH FLOREZ

STILETTOS ON PEDALS
CAR SHOW BENIFITING BREAST CANCER AWARENESS
OCTOBER 2011
DATE AND LOCATION TO BE DETERMINED :biggrin: 

((PRESIDENT)) DEANNA MUNOZ




CRAZY HOUSE ENT.
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((RUDY PEREZ))

KC CLASSICS DREAMS CC
AUGUST
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) JESEE

WILD WEST SHOW DOWN
AUGUST
12TH UNION ST KCMO
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ZACH LOVELY))

GHETTO DREAMS CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BILLY ((CUTMAN))

1 OF A KIND PAINT AND BODY
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((ARRON))

DEEP POCKETS CC
TO B E ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) BIG JOE

SOUTHSIDE CC
TO BE ANNOUNCED
((PRESIDENT)) LITTLE CHRIS

ROLLERS ONLY
((PRESIDENT)) CHAD
LOWRIDER TOUR 
SEP 4,2011
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:










**PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST OTHER EVENTS LOCAL AND OUT OF TOWN**
LETS HIT SOME OUT OF TOWN SHOWS AS WELL  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332

PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS 
STREET CLASS $150
SUPER STREET $250
RADICAL $500

Where you KANSAS CITY ??


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

:squint:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 19 2011, 04:06 PM~19640794
> *All the lowriders in K.C. was there even your club. :0
> Man you just prove how dumb you are with every word.First off we had just as many lowriders at our show if not more then at yours,we just keep out all the bullshit cars. and  we are way more organized then you are..Second i know of alot of people that went to both that said they would rather go to a show and get something out of it besides drunk and stuck in a traffic jam.3rd big mike was drunk and started that thing with our club member because he thought matt was jumping tony when he wasn't and the only mention of a gun came from mike not us.me and mike are cool and talked the very next day so you bringing it up with the wrong information just makes you(the real hater)look dumb.4th I talk to all the out of town folks that come to your show and they told me they didn't like the way all the cars was rolling into the park and blocking them from leaving,and doing donuts and shit nor did they like that you organized a cruse but then just left the out of town folks without knowing where they was going.  And finnally i'm not the only one in here talking about this(doing burn outs) as being a problem others have also but you only respond to me and call me a hater.Look boone it's no secret  that you don't like me,just like telling everyone you was gonna jump me at the lrm show last year. :roflmao:  :roflmao: but thats not what this is about it's about making the real shows better right.This is why we didn't go to the meeting,theres no point in even trying with fools like you your always gonna hate on someone that does stuff better then you.We the Majestics will hang and support the guys in town that have always been cool with us ,and that are real about lowriding.As for the rest we don't give 2 shits about your wanna be lowriding asses.
> *


x2. i went to both that year. went to hoptoberfest the first 2 years, skipped the 3rd cause of what i seen at the 2nd and decided to try again last year and wont go back now. not cool getting rocks thrown all over my car and stuck in not being able to leave to take my girl to the bathroom and get food. didnt have that prob at the majestics get together. and i tried to leave before 3pm. im cool with people having a good time and all but hopping right on peoples cars and doing donuts and burn outs throwing stuff all over aint cool in any way. it needs its own area like majestics did there hop. planning is key and to us out of towners that make a trip and spend time and money to get there and try and relax while there and all that happens just isnt worth it. i got to much pride in my ride and family for me to go andf have some one that doesnt know any better mess it up. i had more fun kicking it with majestics the night before and we are always felt welcome with open arms with them. we went in the little cruise and dipped out of it cause it was a joke trying to keep everyone togher with all the host people in front of a 60 car line. we just dipped and had some bbq. there is alot of 2 face people down there but ill support my homies that support us. taking us out, helping us find the spots, and helping us even put our cars up inside.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jan 22 2011, 05:15 AM~19665738
> *TTT
> *


up early !! me to could not sleep! :angry: i was up at 5:20 crazy


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 22 2011, 09:13 AM~19666082
> *up early !! me to could not sleep!  :angry: i was up at 5:20 crazy
> *


I can't remember the last time I slept past 7:00 am. Lol


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 21 2011, 09:01 PM~19663333
> *x2. i went to both that year. went to hoptoberfest the first 2 years, skipped the 3rd cause of what i seen at the 2nd and decided to try again last year and wont go back now. not cool getting rocks thrown all over my car and stuck in not being able to leave to take my girl to the bathroom and get food. didnt have that prob at the majestics get together. and i tried to leave before 3pm. im cool with people having a good time and all but hopping right on peoples cars and doing donuts and burn outs throwing stuff all over aint cool in any way. it needs its own area like majestics did there hop. planning is key and to us out of towners that make a trip and spend time and money to get there and try and relax while there and all that happens just isnt worth it. i got to much pride in my ride and family for me to go andf have some one that doesnt know any better mess it up. i had more fun kicking it with majestics the night before and we are always felt welcome with open arms with them. we went in the little cruise and dipped out of it cause it was a joke trying to keep everyone togher with all the host people in front of a 60 car line. we just dipped and had some bbq. there is alot of 2 face people down there but ill support my homies that support us. taking us out, helping us find the spots, and helping us even put our cars up inside.
> *


x100 i went the passed 2 years..the year before last i paid to get in. parked my car walked around and left...last year just rolled by...wasnt worth my time..alot of ppl but i rather go watch disney on ice :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 21 2011, 04:36 PM~19661796
> *World of wheels
> Bartle Hall
> 301 W. 13th Street
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

HOW MUCH IS FIRST PLACE FOR THE DONUT CONTEST THIS YEAR AT HOPTOBERFEST?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

NO BURNOUTS!






:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 22 2011, 05:02 PM~19668405
> *NO BURNOUTS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :420: :h5: :nono:


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

anybody know where i can get some tires :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 22 2011, 06:02 PM~19668405
> *NO BURNOUTS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 22 2011, 11:02 PM~19668405
> *NO BURNOUTS!
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats cool.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 22 2011, 03:01 AM~19663333
> *x2. i went to both that year. went to hoptoberfest the first 2 years, skipped the 3rd cause of what i seen at the 2nd and decided to try again last year and wont go back now. not cool getting rocks thrown all over my car and stuck in not being able to leave to take my girl to the bathroom and get food. didnt have that prob at the majestics get together. and i tried to leave before 3pm. im cool with people having a good time and all but hopping right on peoples cars and doing donuts and burn outs throwing stuff all over aint cool in any way. it needs its own area like majestics did there hop. planning is key and to us out of towners that make a trip and spend time and money to get there and try and relax while there and all that happens just isnt worth it. i got to much pride in my ride and family for me to go andf have some one that doesnt know any better mess it up. i had more fun kicking it with majestics the night before and we are always felt welcome with open arms with them. we went in the little cruise and dipped out of it cause it was a joke trying to keep everyone togher with all the host people in front of a 60 car line. we just dipped and had some bbq. there is alot of 2 face people down there but ill support my homies that support us. taking us out, helping us find the spots, and helping us even put our cars up inside.
> *


You know every year i've been at the cresent hotel showing lov to the out of towners when no one from town was there,even though i didn't go to the show.poeple know whats real and whats fake i'll leave it at that.thanks for the words homie you know whats up.No ones gonna respond to this in here because they all on the same team.  But the facts speak for themselfs.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Jan 22 2011, 07:31 PM~19667337
> *x100 i went the passed 2 years..the year before last i paid to get in. parked my car walked around and left...last year just rolled by...wasnt worth my time..alot of ppl but i rather go watch disney on ice  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man mickey mouse does some badass donuts. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 22 2011, 06:40 PM~19668949
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :420:  :h5:  :nono:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

2 Members: SouthSide76, cutman
:wave:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2011, 08:12 PM~19669111
> *Man thats cool.
> *


HOT AS HELL AND FUN!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 22 2011, 07:38 PM~19669756
> *HOT AS HELL AND FUN!
> *


its not hot as hell right now  and burnouts are for burnouts :cheesy: im burnt out on this fukcing snowy ass bullshit...


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 23 2011, 02:56 AM~19671879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me a price


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

will it burn the tires?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 22 2011, 07:23 PM~19669188
> *2 Members: SouthSide76, cutman
> :wave:
> *


What up brother?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 23 2011, 03:22 AM~19672067
> *will it burn the tires?
> *


I'm gonna put some studded snow tires on my g house and do some burnouts 
I'll be shooting sparks and rocks all over the place :biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2011, 07:20 PM~19669166
> *man mickey mouse does some badass donuts. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yea he does..i believe :biggrin: he is also on 13z


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

wow there is alot of KC brothers around here on layitlow, what u all doing.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 23 2011, 12:27 AM~19671509
> *:uh: NOBODY NEEDS A 78 MONTE CARLO COMES WITH A FULLY REINFORCED WRAPPED AND PAINTED FRAME ALL PARTS TO PUT BACK TOGETHER, AND TWO PARTS CARS....FRAME ALONE IS WORTH WHAT I AM ASKING...SOMEBODY TAKE THIS OFF MY HANDS...LOL
> 
> MAY CONSIDER A TRADE AS WELL
> *


Come on Danny!


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

The reason I didn't respond because everybody pretty much agreed to disagree on that subject. We all gonna do what we gonna do at shows or get togethers.


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19669152
> *You know every year i've been at the cresent hotel showing lov to the out of towners when no one from town was there,even though i didn't go to the show.poeple know whats real and whats fake i'll leave it at that.thanks for the words homie you know whats up.No ones gonna respond to this in here because they all on the same team.  But the facts speak for themselfs.
> *


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

The reason I didn't respond because everybody pretty much agreed to disagree on that subject. We all gonna do what we gonna do at shows or get togethers.


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19669152
> *You know every year i've been at the cresent hotel showing lov to the out of towners when no one from town was there,even though i didn't go to the show.poeple know whats real and whats fake i'll leave it at that.thanks for the words homie you know whats up.No ones gonna respond to this in here because they all on the same team.  But the facts speak for themselfs.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Jan 23 2011, 06:24 PM~19673795
> *The reason I didn't respond because everybody pretty much agreed to disagree on that subject. We all gonna do what we gonna do at shows or get togethers.*


So i guess the prez's meeting with the hopes of uniting to make the shows better in town ain't gonna work then.  oh well ,we'll just do what we always have.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I smell burnt tires :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> wow there is alot of KC brothers around here on layitlow, what u all doing.
> [/quote


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 23 2011, 02:22 AM~19672067
> *will it burn the tires?
> *


fuck yes it will burn the tires but you will have to buy the built race 355 chevy I have up at yancys race shop getting painted and chromed up


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 23 2011, 11:05 AM~19673614
> *Come on Danny!
> *


it needs to be finished asap or sold I would like it finished


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jan 23 2011, 02:23 PM~19674761
> *it needs to be finished asap or sold I would like it finished
> *


Sounds like you and your club brothers better get it done :biggrin: don't sell it you will kick yourself in the ass :yes:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 23 2011, 11:42 AM~19673972
> *So i guess the prez's meeting with the hopes of uniting to make the shows better in town ain't gonna work then.  oh well ,we'll just do what we always have.
> *


NOPE


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2011, 07:18 PM~19669152
> *You know every year i've been at the cresent hotel showing lov to the out of towners when no one from town was there,even though i didn't go to the show.poeple know whats real and whats fake i'll leave it at that.thanks for the words homie you know whats up.No ones gonna respond to this in here because they all on the same team.  But the facts speak for themselfs.
> *


no prob homie. you speak the truth.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

whats up everyone !! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabien lets be real u know u don't care what went on in that meeting. You are more about what goes on outta town. That's what u enjoy that's you I can't knock you for it. All I can do is rep how I know how. Shake those swingers. 


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 23 2011, 01:42 PM~19673972
> *So i guess the prez's meeting with the hopes of uniting to make the shows better in town ain't gonna work then.  oh well ,we'll just do what we always have.
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 24 2011, 11:12 PM~19689218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

JUST MOVED HERE FROM DA CHI TRYIN 2 SEE WHAT'S GOOD HERE IN KC.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Jan 25 2011, 07:30 PM~19697474
> *JUST MOVED HERE FROM DA CHI TRYIN 2 SEE WHAT'S GOOD HERE IN KC.
> *


its warmer here... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Jan 25 2011, 07:30 PM~19697474
> *JUST MOVED HERE FROM DA CHI TRYIN 2 SEE WHAT'S GOOD HERE IN KC.
> *


Whats good with u homie  welcome.....


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Jan 25 2011, 07:30 PM~19697474
> *JUST MOVED HERE FROM DA CHI TRYIN 2 SEE WHAT'S GOOD HERE IN KC.
> *


Welcome to kc homie :biggrin:


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Jan 25 2011, 08:30 PM~19697474
> *JUST MOVED HERE FROM DA CHI TRYIN 2 SEE WHAT'S GOOD HERE IN KC.
> *


welcome


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Jan 26 2011, 02:30 AM~19697474
> *JUST MOVED HERE FROM DA CHI TRYIN 2 SEE WHAT'S GOOD HERE IN KC.
> *


our football teams better.



Oh wait no we aren't.lol welcome to K.C. homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Jan 25 2011, 04:19 AM~19688405
> *Fabien lets be real u know u don't care what went on in that meeting. You are more about what goes on outta town. That's what u enjoy that's you I can't knock you for it.  All I can do is rep how I know how. Shake those swingers.
> *


Nah homie your wrong about that,i just know there are some in town that are trying way to hard to be somebodys.And your right we aren't worried about that,we just do our thang like we have been for the last 15 + years while alot of others come and go in this game.the point of that meeting was to make lowriding better in K.C. and unite folks right.But as this topic has proven it ain't never gonna happen.So we'll all just do our own thing.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Jan 25 2011, 08:30 PM~19697474
> *JUST MOVED HERE FROM DA CHI TRYIN 2 SEE WHAT'S GOOD HERE IN KC.
> *


Welcome to KC ...........bbq :biggrin:


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks to all my fellow lowridin fam here in kc . appreciate the the love.


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

yea it is warmer trust me!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

THE INTERNET IS WACK YO!!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 AM~19712728
> *THE INTERNET IS WACK YO!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 27 2011, 10:43 AM~19712728
> *THE INTERNET IS WACK YO!!!
> *


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

for anybody who aint ridin 155/80/13s or 5:20's
i picked this up lastnight at the local auction :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Hugh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Show support for the homie Josh ... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Jan 31 2011, 02:17 AM~19740227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know just because their event is over don't mean the ones that didn't go can't still help.I'm calling out all the clubs or shops or solo riders that didn't attend to get in contact with realistics and make a donation.They really need help with the bills and the meds that he has had or that are still to come as he fights this.

All this talk of uniting for shows and or picnics,hell fuck that dumb shit unite to help a fellow kc low-rider out.If your real at all about making KC a better place to low ride in this is the kinda stuff you should be talking about at your meetings.

<img src=\'http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii288/majesticskc/Daves%20pics/DSCN1896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Fabian K.C. MAJESTICS VP


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2011, 12:25 PM~19746167
> *You know just because their event is over don't mean the ones that didn't go can't still help.I'm calling out all the clubs or shops or solo riders that didn't attend to get in contact with realistics and make a donation.They really need help with the bills and the meds that he has had or that are still to come as he fights this.
> 
> All this talk of uniting for shows and or picnics,hell fuck that dumb shit unite to help a fellow kc low-rider out.If your real at all about making KC a better place to low ride in this is the kinda stuff you should be talking about at your meetings.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

WHAT UP SOLO!!!!!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 1 2011, 05:48 AM~19754436
> *WHAT UP SOLO!!!!!?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> All this talk of uniting for shows and or picnics,hell fuck that dumb shit unite to help a fellow kc low-rider out.If your real at all about making KC a better place to low ride in this is the kinda stuff you should be talking about at your meetings.
> 
> REAL TALK


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> > All this talk of uniting for shows and or picnics,hell fuck that dumb shit unite to help a fellow kc low-rider out.If your real at all about making KC a better place to low ride in this is the kinda stuff you should be talking about at your meetings.
> >
> > REAL TALK
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

That's what I'm all about. That's why we collect cans for harvesters and toys every year...drinking for a cause

Fuck it we should start giving out turkeys


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

...and shankin' fools don't get me wrong :loco: :nono:

wuddup solo?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ON THE MUTHER FUCKING BUMPER .com


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

So Josh has anyone come by to help you guys out ??? I hope so if not then thats bullshit !! :twak: Some people are all talk these days !


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Feb 1 2011, 09:37 PM~19762497
> *So Josh has anyone come by to help you guys out ???  I hope so if not then thats bullshit !!  :twak: Some people are all talk these days !
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT :uh:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19762474
> *...and shankin' fools don't get me wrong :loco:  :nono:
> 
> wuddup solo?
> *


DONT THINK YOU GOTTA DO ANY OF THAT LOL


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19762480
> *ON THE MUTHER FUCKING BUMPER .com
> *


you trikced me  what up foo... :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 1 2011, 09:33 PM~19762436
> *That's what I'm all about. That's why we collect cans for harvesters and toys every year...drinking for a cause
> 
> Fuck it we should start giving out turkeys
> *


BEST BELIEVE I ALWAYS HELP PEOPLE OUT BUT BECAUSE I WANT TO NOT BECAUSE I HAVE TO


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 2 2011, 12:03 AM~19762844
> *you trikced me  what up foo... :biggrin:
> *


...shhhhh...I'm advertising


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 1 2011, 10:09 PM~19762956
> *...shhhhh...I'm advertising
> *


it looks good though! wish i could give you some bidness....


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19762480
> *ON THE MUTHER FUCKING BUMPER .com
> *


That's a good site Zack! Very well put together also. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 1 2011, 10:00 PM~19762804
> *WHAT ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT :uh:
> *



They really need help with the bills and the meds that he has had or that are still to come as he fights this.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 2 2011, 04:36 AM~19762480
> *ON THE MUTHER FUCKING BUMPER .com
> *


Looking good.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Feb 2 2011, 07:35 AM~19765270
> *They really need help with the bills and the meds that he has had or that are still to come as he fights this.
> *


I think everyone knew about the get together.but Im sure its cool if people wanna drop by when they have a chance


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 2 2011, 11:52 AM~19766933
> *I think everyone knew about the get together.but Im sure its cool if people wanna drop by when they have a chance
> *


 Im sure they will homie :thumbsup: U still working on that ride or what ?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 9 2011, 09:22 PM~19551051
> *Wat Up Kc  :biggrin:
> 
> The next Car Club Presidents meeting wil be April 10,2011 at 1822 main kcmo
> ...


*
TTT*


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Feb 2 2011, 03:20 PM~19768439
> *Im sure they will homie  :thumbsup: U still working on that ride or what ?
> *


do they have a place or address set up where people can continue to send donations?? I think that would work well for people who can't make it to see him personally.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

cutman you snowed in lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cutman, KC Rider, 1ofakindpaint



What up? :wave:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

next year I will have a plow truck my back let me know im getting old lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 2 2011, 08:06 PM~19770936
> *cutman you snowed in lol :biggrin:
> *


Neighbors came and saved the day when I was a 1/2 way done they all got tractors and loaders!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 2 2011, 07:09 PM~19770960
> *Neighbors came and saved the day when I was a 1/2 way done they all got tractors and loaders!!
> *


Yeah these country folks aint no joke with the equipment. They have helped me multiple times. They have just about everything imaginable..lol


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 2 2011, 08:11 PM~19770975
> *Yeah these country folks aint no joke with the equipment. They have helped me multiple times. They have just about everything imaginable..lol
> *


Yes they do! They know I'm from the city!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Feb 2 2011, 07:04 PM~19770911
> *do they have a place or address set up where people can continue to send donations?? I think that would work well for people who can't make it to see him personally.
> *



if anyone has contributions for JOSH could you please hold on to them at this time... I talked to his brother tonight and he will be getting back to me about were you can send your contributions.... Thanks everyone for your support for our fellow low-rider brother....


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Feb 2 2011, 07:24 PM~19771089
> *if anyone has contributions for JOSH could you please hold on to them at this time... I talked to his brother tonight and he will be getting back to me about were you can send your contributions.... Thanks everyone for your support for our fellow low-rider brother....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

WELL BROCK I WILL SEE U SATURDAY AT WORLD OF WHEELS ... I WILL BRING MY AIRBRUSH GUY WITH ME


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Feb 3 2011, 02:24 AM~19771089
> *if anyone has contributions for JOSH could you please hold on to them at this time... I talked to his brother tonight and he will be getting back to me about were you can send your contributions.... Thanks everyone for your support for our fellow low-rider brother....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

ATTENTION ALL KC CAR CLUBS we are organizing another rock n bowl benefit at arrons family fun center in belton 
All proceeds will be donated to Josh and his family 
The last rock n bowl event raised $ 1053.00 for toys for tots and haversters let's see if we can beat that number with this one
date and details to be announced


LET'S PUT ALL THE BS AND HATING ASIDE AND ALL COME TOGETHER AT LEAST FOR ONE NIGHT TO HELP OUT A FELLOW KC RIDER IN NEED OF OUR HELP


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87montecarlo_@Feb 2 2011, 10:42 PM~19773648
> *WELL BROCK I WILL SEE U SATURDAY AT WORLD OF WHEELS ... I WILL BRING MY AIRBRUSH GUY WITH ME
> *


ok rick :biggrin: i'll be looking for you guyz  :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's do that. I'll be there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Feb 5 2011, 03:38 AM~19791519
> *ATTENTION ALL KC CAR CLUBS we are organizing another rock n bowl benefit at arrons family fun center in belton
> All proceeds will be donated to Josh and his family
> The last rock n bowl event raised $ 1053.00 for toys for tots and haversters let's see if we can beat that number with this one
> ...


This gives everyone a second chance to do a good thing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Feb 4 2011, 08:38 PM~19791519
> *ATTENTION ALL KC CAR CLUBS we are organizing another rock n bowl benefit at arrons family fun center in belton
> All proceeds will be donated to Josh and his family
> The last rock n bowl event raised $ 1053.00 for toys for tots and haversters let's see if we can beat that number with this one
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Feb 6 2011, 05:19 PM~19803360
> *:biggrin:
> *


missed you last night pal...


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 4 2011, 08:53 PM~19791643
> *ok rick :biggrin: i'll be looking for you guyz   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whats up homies?Now this is a "cool topic" right here.And I thought it was just me...lol...I've been taking lowriders to car shows for over 10 years now.And I always get hated on by hot rodders.Hey,I pay my intry fee just like they do.So,I got just as much right to be there as they do.So,I go & park my low-low up in 3 & I say,Im the ONLY car here that can do that...lol...And that pisses em' off.I've been to a few hundred car shows in St. Louis city & county & other counties around STL,in the past 10 or so years.And,u know what?Im just getting "bernt out" & I rather just go to a lowrider picnic,instead of a plain car show,any day.So,I know what u guys are saying & Im with ya's.Oh yeah...Whats up Fabian homie?


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

YO BROC GIVE ME A CALL I NEED A LIL HELP, INFO. I WENT AND GOT THE MALIBU FROM WASHINGTON.............


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

BACK DOWN LIKE SMACK DOWN!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Feb 8 2011, 12:40 AM~19815883
> *YO BROC GIVE ME A CALL I NEED A LIL HELP, INFO. I WENT AND GOT THE MALIBU FROM WASHINGTON.............
> *


ok homie


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:wow: MAN!!!! iM TIRED AS A MUUUUUUUUUFUGGA :wow: Jus got back from Bartle hall....Now I gotta Be up and out by 7am....Work,Work,Work 

Hey fellaz,errbody was looking good in the line ups....TTT FOR KC :thumbsup:

Thanks Jimmy for letting me use your box cutter,Thanks Jorge and mike for helping me with puttin the carpet down,And thanks to the homie Josh for that Idea you suggested :biggrin: It was good to see you Homie.....
:wow: Now my tired azz iz goin 2 Bed :wow: 
Goodnight KC


----------



## ascencionalberto87 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Jan 19 2011, 02:44 AM~19636817
> *Danny me and you chopped it up the other night. I got much respect for you,because you bust some of the nicest rides here in kc. I hope because I voiced my opinion and thoughts you quit lowriding. That wasn't my intention. I can't promise no more burnouts,but me n all the Koolwhips will keep safety n mind.
> *


trying to get ahold of rob want some work done on my regal :biggrin:


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

thank to R.R. FAM for showin me some luv had fun can't wait to roll n hop dis year!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Feb 12 2011, 09:50 PM~19855271
> *thank to R.R. FAM for showin me some luv had fun can't wait to roll n hop dis year!!
> *


thats whats up Drew :biggrin: man we had a ball.Man dont forget bout Monday :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

BOY"S You mofos went hard last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROCK OUT WITH THE COCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

4 SHO


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

damn lots of pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''KANSAS CITY'' :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

it was great hangng with everyone this past weekend  Now'' lets hit some out of town shows up,and show em How we do  TTT for KC


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Feb 13 2011, 10:33 PM~19863124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 14 2011, 08:59 AM~19865312
> *it was great hangng with everyone this past weekend  Now'' lets hit some out of town shows up,and show em How we do  TTT for KC
> *


Where did you have in mind? I plan on going to the Dallas Show on August 14 ... anything coming up in April?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC Lowridergirl_@Feb 15 2011, 11:47 AM~19875792
> *Where did you have in mind? I plan on going to the Dallas Show on August 14 ... anything coming up in April?
> *


I know i want to hit denver :dunno: july 12


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 15 2011, 07:13 PM~19879086
> *I know i want to hit denver :dunno: july 12
> *


DONT HIT IT MIGHT HURT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87montecarlo_@Feb 15 2011, 09:01 PM~19880244
> *DONT HIT IT MIGHT HURT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

ALRIGHT EVERYONE THE DATE IS SET 

THE ROCK-N-BOWL BENEFIT FOR JOSH AND HIS FAMILY WILL BE AT 

AARONS FAMILY FUN CENTER 
17070 AARONS LANE 
BELTON, MO.64012

SATURDAY FEB 26TH 2011
STARTING AT 9:30 P.M.

COST: $20.00 PER PERSON
($10.00 WILL BE DONATED TO HELP JOSH AND HIS FAMILY) 

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT TERRY AT (816) 217-5440 OR MYSELF AT (816) 564-8553


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 17 2011, 08:59 PM~19897718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i might be able to walk to this one... :happysad:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 17 2011, 09:33 PM~19898049
> *i might be able to walk to this one... :happysad:
> *


 :wow: I wanna see dat :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19898066
> *:wow:  I wanna see dat :biggrin:
> *


i dont  i would expect you may pikc me up on your way homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:420: zzzup KC


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Pics of the World of wheels show KC
Kansascitiy.com  
http://communityfaces.kcstar.com/?action=v...stf=1&preview=0


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any official dates for shows and places :dunno: trying to make plans for the summer.. post them up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Feb 19 2011, 10:12 PM~19913488
> *Does anyone have any official dates for shows and places   :dunno: trying to make plans for the summer.. post them up  :biggrin:
> *


Ground Illusions cc Show in Iowa September 18,2011 hit him up for more info
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ODE=4&MID=65120

''Lets Hit these Shows  Lets take a hell of a lin e up


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

wat up antny :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 9 2011, 08:22 PM~19551051
> *Once again,please post up local,and club picnics,shows and events.
> 
> World of wheels
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TO ALL WHO WANT TO ATTEND.JESSE MCGEE AND KC CLASSIC DREAMS CC ARE INVITING ALL OF THE KC FELLOW RIDERS TO ATTEND A ST PATRICKS DAY CRUISE IN THE PARADE IN MARTIN CITY MO.FOR ANYONE WHO WANT TO BE IN THE PARADE WITH YOUR CARS,PLEASE CONTACT HIM AND LET HIM KNOW IF YOUR GOING TO ATTEND.YOU HAVE TO GET WITH HIM BY THE 1ST OF MARCH....

816-332-9681
JESSE MCGEE


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 21 2011, 07:58 PM~19926163
> *TO ALL WHO WANT TO ATTEND.JESSE MCGEE AND KC CLASSIC DREAMS CC ARE INVITING ALL OF THE KC FELLOW RIDERS TO ATTEND A ST PATRICKS DAY CRUISE IN THE PARADE IN MARTIN CITY MO.FOR ANYONE WHO WANT TO BE IN THE PARADE WITH YOUR CARS,PLEASE CONTACT HIM AND LET HIM KNOW IF YOUR GOING TO ATTEND.YOU HAVE TO GET WITH HIM BY THE 1ST OF MARCH....
> 
> 816-332-9681
> ...


U was supposed to post this two weeks ago :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@Feb 21 2011, 09:54 PM~19928978
> *U was supposed to post this two weeks ago :biggrin:
> *


No way Keeks :biggrin: wassup homie


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 21 2011, 05:58 PM~19926163
> *TO ALL WHO WANT TO ATTEND.JESSE MCGEE AND KC CLASSIC DREAMS CC ARE INVITING ALL OF THE KC FELLOW RIDERS TO ATTEND A ST PATRICKS DAY CRUISE IN THE PARADE IN MARTIN CITY MO.FOR ANYONE WHO WANT TO BE IN THE PARADE WITH YOUR CARS,PLEASE CONTACT HIM AND LET HIM KNOW IF YOUR GOING TO ATTEND.YOU HAVE TO GET WITH HIM BY THE 1ST OF MARCH....
> 
> 816-332-9681
> ...


when is it? thats close to home! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 21 2011, 10:25 PM~19929386
> *when is it? thats close to home! :biggrin:
> *


march 13th :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)




----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Broc I need you to call me I just want to drop this car off and be done with it.


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Broc I need you to call me I just want to drop this car off at a shop and be done with it.


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

wHERE THE HELL IS mARTIN cITY?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 24 2011, 11:31 AM~19950109
> *wHERE THE HELL IS mARTIN cITY?
> *


on the outskirts of jhonson county and missourri border line


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Feb 17 2011, 05:22 PM~19894450
> *ALRIGHT EVERYONE THE DATE IS SET
> 
> THE ROCK-N-BOWL BENEFIT FOR JOSH AND HIS FAMILY WILL BE AT
> ...


Directions from 71 for us city folk :biggrin:


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

TTT :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

On behalf of SouthSide C.C. I would like to say a big THANK YOU to all the Kansas City car clubs that came out to the Rock-N-Bowl fundraiser and showed their support for a fellow K.C. rider. We were able to raise $1,500 despite the less than perfect weather. 

SPECIAL THANKS GOES OUT TO:

REALISTIC IMPRESSION C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.
DOWN IV LIFE C.C. 
DEEP POCKETS C.C.
KC ESTILO C.C.
KOOL WHIPS C.C
1 OF A KIND C.C. 
GHETTO DREAMS C.C.
STILETTOS ON PEDALS C.C.

This would not have been possible without you!

JOSH, STAY STRONG BROTHER. YOU ARE IN OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS...


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 24 2011, 11:31 AM~19950109
> *wHERE THE HELL IS mARTIN cITY?
> *


its in the SHOW ME STATE :biggrin:


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

Who has a piston pump for sale?


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Mar 3 2011, 04:43 PM~20008449
> *Who has a piston pump for sale?
> *


Lastlaugh has one.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Mar 3 2011, 05:43 PM~20008449
> *Who has a piston pump for sale?
> *


jesus h. christ


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Mar 4 2011, 09:03 PM~20018176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

:wave: BROCK


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 9 2011, 08:22 PM~19551051
> *Once again,please post up local,and club picnics,shows and events.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deeppockets_@Mar 6 2011, 06:56 PM~20030162
> *:wave:  BROCK
> *


Sup cordell :0 where the hell u been? :dunno:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

TTT! Summer 2011 here we come!!


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 8 2011, 07:44 AM~20040827
> *Sup cordell :0 where the hell u been? :dunno:
> *


wroking on the car bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

working on the car bro


----------



## shawna220 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ST PATRICKS DAY PARADE IN MARTIN CITY LAST SUNDAY'' WITH KC CLASSICS DREAMS CC


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586144


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a car show being put by Turner High School


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## shawna220 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm at all that Brock, I also wanted to add:

May 28th, Skate Night for the Kids from 5pm-7pm

Hosted by KC Classic Dreams

More info to follow!


----------



## shawna220 (Jun 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 10 2011, 03:22 AM~19551051
> *ROLLERS ONLY
> ((PRESIDENT)) CHAD
> LOWRIDER TOUR
> ...


So is this show cancelled?????It's no longer on Lowrider magazines website????????Just wanted to know because alot of out of town folks are calling me about it????????????


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 24 2011, 08:01 AM~20168119
> *So is this show cancelled?????It's no longer on Lowrider magazines website????????Just wanted to know because alot of out of town folks are calling me about it????????????
> *


I talked to chad,and it is still happening on SEP,4,2011 as planned


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 27 2011, 07:08 PM~20192962
> *I talked to chad,and it is still happening on SEP,4,2011 as planned
> *


So i'm guessing it's not LRM sactioned,since they took it off there website?But anyway good to see it's still on,poeple please hit brock up about this show because i don't know anything about it. :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Show Classes
Bombs No Hydros
40's
50's
60's Lowrider street
60's Lowrider Custom
70's Lowrider Street
70's Lowrider Custom
80's Lowrider Street
80's Lowrider Custom
90's Lowrider Street
90's Lowrider Custom
Luxury Lowrider Street
Luxury Lowrider Custom
DUBZ
DONKS
Trucks/SUVs
Muscle/Hotrod
Euros
2000s & up
Lowrider Bikes
Lowrider Trucks
Original
Special Interest
Lowrider No Hydros
Motorcycles

Best of Show
Best Mural
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best Setup
Club Participation
Cash Prize for the Hop
50/50 Raffle

Reg 
25.00 per car 
35.00 For Hoppers


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2011, 11:41 AM~20200699
> *So i'm guessing it's not LRM sactioned,since they took it off there website?But anyway good to see it's still on,poeple please hit brock up about this show because i don't know anything about it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Something the wifey hook up for our club. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Mar 29 2011, 04:05 AM~20205942
> *Something the wifey hook up for our club. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Great job megan,thankyou very much.It should look good when it comes out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solo71_@Apr 3 2011, 11:48 AM~20248216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  ttt for Realistic Impressions cc


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 15 2011, 07:18 PM~20100466
> *ST PATRICKS DAY PARADE IN MARTIN CITY LAST SUNDAY'' WITH KC CLASSICS DREAMS CC
> 
> 
> ...


BIG JAY WHATS UP WHATS THE GUYS NAME WITH THE YELLOW CADDY SEVILLE


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2011, 02:36 PM~20249090
> *BIG JAY WHATS UP WHATS THE GUYS NAME WITH THE YELLOW CADDY SEVILLE
> *


wat up big dawg....Thats Daz


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20250727
> *wat up big dawg....Thats Daz
> *


I GREW UP WIT DUDE,


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''i got a truck load'' Who needs a set? 
155-80-13' Remmington II's

















Holla @ me 913-489-1580 Brock


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

WILD WEST SHOWDOWN IV

SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 18 2011, 06:38 PM~20367538
> *TTT FOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

PUTTING UP THE FLYER FOR SOLO..PLEASE CONTACT HIM IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## UPNYA77 (Dec 10, 2010)

1st Friday Kick Back @ The Interior Shop! 

1st Friday Kick Back @ The Interior Shop!
:biggrin: It's back in full effect for May the 6th 2011 from 6pm till 11:59pm Come kick it with your homies from KC ESTILO C.C. & THE INTERIOR SHOP FELLAS for a night of fun and cars...Shine your rides and come down the Blvd & show off what you got...Its going to be a night of Cars, Food & Good times.....









The Interior Shop
2201 West Pennway
KC MO 64108 









KC ESTILO C.C.








Pictures from 2010 kick backs








Pictures from 2010 kick backs








:roflmao: Come earn your bragging rights! :twak: 




Big Shout Out To Kiko from KOOLWHIPS!!!! 









:nono:


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

What up K.C. Hope to see u all out on Friday. Ready to see some back bumper smashing. :wow:


----------



## ascencionalberto87 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anybody know of anything for cinco de Mayo if so post it up


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lastlaugh_@May 2 2011, 01:14 PM~20466850
> *What up K.C. Hope to see u all out on Friday. Ready to see some back bumper smashing.  :wow:
> *



I'll be there...


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 3 2011, 09:26 PM~20479004
> *I'll be there...
> *


Remember no burnouts :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt 4 Kc


----------



## UPNYA77 (Dec 10, 2010)

It's Friday!!!!!! I can't wait to get the party started tonight at THE INTERIOR SHOP! Clean & Shine your rides up and come down to the shop this evening and Kick Back on this 1st Friday event!! Come eat up & drink up!!!! You don't have to have a nice car to kick it...Bring the Family down and just enjoy yourselves...Hosted by The Interior Shop, KC Estilo Car club & KOOLWHIPS!!! ~BYOB~....


THE INTERIOR SHOP
2201 West Pennway
KC MO 64108
 :rofl:


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

NEW LOCATION


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I wasn't there.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 10 2011, 08:58 AM~20521651
> *I wasn't there.
> *


me either...i will try an get dropped off in the bottoms on the morning of aug 7th with a cooler though :biggrin:


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 10 2011, 11:46 PM~20527012
> *me either...i will try an get dropped off in the bottoms on the morning of aug 7th with a cooler though :biggrin:
> *


u should get one of those motorized coolers. and do a burnout. :biggrin:


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

This event was moved to SUNDAY to ensure everyone could make it out... Remember we will have a hop contest... all hops will be measured on the stick !!! Prizes and trophies 








*********(This not my show just helping with the school)***********


----------



## lastlaugh (Mar 30, 2008)

That's good thinking im gonna miss the REAL RIDERS PICNIC cause of work


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Few Pics Of Our " Shinning Lives Car Wash"

































































THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@May 18 2011, 06:04 PM~20581179
> *Few Pics Of Our " Shinning Lives Car Wash"
> 
> 
> ...


 why didnt i know about this?????? :happysad:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@May 18 2011, 07:04 PM~20581179
> *Few Pics Of Our " Shinning Lives Car Wash"
> 
> 
> ...


It was a lot of fun thanks for having us and it was a great cause..


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KC GOON_@May 13 2011, 06:25 AM~20544334
> *This event was moved to SUNDAY to ensure everyone could make it out... Remember we will have a hop contest... all hops will be measured on the stick !!! Prizes and trophies
> 
> 
> ...


 *****HARMON HAWKS REGISTRATION FORM*****
 Phone# Address City _State Zip Type of Entry: Car Truck Bike Year Make Model Classification:
Classic Customs: ‟40s and older ‟50s ‟60s ‟70s ‟80s &‟90s 2000s
Lowriders: ‟40s and older ‟50s ‟60s ‟70s ‟80s & „90s 2000s
Other: Ratrod Bike
Hop off Entry (2:30pm)
Club Affiliation: 
Liability Release:
By signing below you accept responsibility for your vehicle and yourself at the 2011 Harmon Hawks Show-
N-Shine Event. You release from liability the Kansas City Kansas School District, Harmon High School, and the show organizers and workers from any and all known damages, injuries, losses, and judgments due to any cause during the event.

Print Name Sign Name Date 



General Information:

1. Early registration ($10.00) can be mailed to Harmon High School 2400 Steele Rd. KCK 66101
ATTN: Megan Batrez Spirit Coach.
2. Day of the event registration ($15.00) will be accepted at one of the registration tables located at the parking lot entrances.
3. Concessions will be available throughout the day including hamburgers, hot dogs, chips, burritos, nachos, baked goods, soda, and water.
4. Car Wash will take place between 11am-2pm by donation.
5. The “hop off” will take place in a separate restricted area at 2:30p.m. There must be at least three entries for the contest to be held.
6. Judging begins at 12:00 noon. Awards will be given in each category at 4:00pm.
7. All proceeds of this event go to support the J.C. Harmon High School Cheerleaders, Dancers, and
Football players.
8. Show-N-Shine is a family event held in a school setting. All behavior should be appropriate for this vision. Any questionable behavior will not be tolerated.

Thank you in advance for your support!

For Questions Contact: Megan Batrez
J.C. Harmon High School Spirit Coach
(913)627-7103 [email protected]


----------



## K woadie C (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC GOON_@May 19 2011, 08:57 PM~20589503
> ******HARMON HAWKS REGISTRATION FORM*****
> Phone#    816 BIG PEPE                                                                            Address          6969 BUTHOLE DRIVE                                                    City              KC                      _State        MO        Zip            64127          Type of Entry: PENIS PUMPCar  XTruck  Bike  Year            88              Make          OLDS                Model        CUTLASS CIERA                    Classification: 30 INCH RIMS ON AIRBAGS
> Classic Customs:  ‟40s and older  ‟50s ‟60s ‟70s ‟80s &‟90s 2000s
> ...


----------



## REYES23 (Feb 22, 2011)

LMAO I THINK WE FOUND THE WINNER!!


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@May 18 2011, 09:39 PM~20581872
> *why didnt i know about this?????? :happysad:
> *



i posted it here and in SouthSide KC forum on page 111 and 113 homie


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@May 18 2011, 10:28 PM~20582219
> *It was a lot of fun thanks for having us and it was a great cause..
> *



THANKS YOU FOR THE SUPPORT ESE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ascencionalberto87 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@May 22 2011, 08:54 PM~20605876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You Ganna Be their Homie


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

Big weekend up here in kc first fridays and fundraiser sat by one of a kind paint and then the carshow sunday... let me know if u need info Solo 913 387- 8532


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC GOON_@May 29 2011, 11:23 AM~20651046
> *Big weekend up here in kc first fridays and fundraiser sat by one of a kind paint and then the carshow sunday... let me know if u need info Solo 913 387- 8532
> 
> 
> ...


where is one of a kind having the fundraiser this sat?


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

nlsuelo13 said:


> where is one of a kind having the fundraiser this sat?


 It will be across from his shop on sat... Call Aaron for more details about that show... See u guys sunday...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

regal.1980 said:


> Its goin down again folks. The 13th Annual Individuals C.C. Unity Picnic! Come out and have a good time with the Big "I"! For more information contact Iceblocc (918) 271-4388
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup'' I got a plug on a 9 car hualer...4 spots are taken so far.. call jesse from KC CLASSIC DREAMZ CC if you want a spot on the trailer TO GO TO TULSA.. 200.00 per car,round trip..
816-332-9681
JESSE
(KC CLASSIC DREAMZ CC)

Contact ICEBLOCC For room reservations
(918) 271-4388


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Come on out and celebrate with Brock Duan and the Real riders cc ...
All car clubs and solo riders are invited... for more info..call Brock at 913-489-1580
''WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A BLAST''


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Come on out and celebrate with Brock Duan and the Real riders cc ...
All car clubs and solo riders are invited... for more info..call Brock at 913-489-1580
''WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A BLAST''


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

STREET LOW


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Anything happening in KC this year in place of what was suppose to be the lowrider show on Labor Day weekend (sept 3-4)? Any word about another Hoptoberfest? Sorry been kinda out of the loop since this website changed around lol


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild West Showdown Aug. 7th. Too lazy to post a flyer


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

YADADADADADADADAYA!!!!! YADIG?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

KC Classic Dreams Car Club Is having Their car show Saturday August 13,2011 from 10 am - 8 pm
Place is Bluevalley Park 2301 Topping Ave, *Kansas* *City*, MO 64129 Entry fee is $20.00 
For more info,call Jesse Mcgee club president 816-332-9681
Club President Jesse 


View attachment 346860


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]KC Classic Dreams Car Club Is having Their car show Saturday August 13,2011 from 10 am - 8 pm
Place is Bluevalley Park 2301 Topping Ave, *Kansas* *City*, MO 64129 Entry fee is $20.00 
For more info,call Jesse Mcgee club president 816-332-9681
Club President Jesse


----------



## nlsuelo13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Desoto Days Parade and then a Shine and show this Sat the 3rd in Desoto Ks, ANY CAR CLUB IS WELCOME AS WELL AS SOLO RIDERS:biggrin: hope to see you all there!

desoto's miller park is located of k10west, exit on kill creek rd, make a right all the way till it ends at 83rd st, make a left ,will be meeting at Miller Park at 9am. parade starts at 10am- show and shine after the parade till about 3pm


----------



## Stilettos on Pedal (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello Guys-

I know the show falls on the same week of Las Vegas show but if you guys don't go to Vegas come show your support to Stilettos On Pedals C.C. It's FREE


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

Come join us for a great cause on Nov. 27, 2011 at HOOTERS IN OVERLAND PARK, KS. JUST OFF 435 & METCALF FROM NOON TO 4PM.. WE WILL HAVE A FREE RAFFLE AND LOTS OF PRIZES TO GIVE AWAY........... RAIN, SNOW OR SHINE... IT'S GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE !! PLEASE BRING A UNWRAPPED GIFT TO ....RECIVE A RAFFLE TICKET .....AND STAY AND HAVE DRINKS AND WATCH SOME FOOTBALL....LET ME KNOW IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS...


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

Should be a good show.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's the classes for the hop ,and payout


----------



## UPNYA77 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## UPNYA77 (Dec 10, 2010)

*KC ESTILO CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING ANOTHER "1ST FRIDAY KICK BACK at THE INTERIOR SHOP" THIS FRIDAY APRIL THE 5th 2013 from 6pm-11:30pm @ 22O1 WEST PENNWAY, Kansas City, Mo. 64108 JUST OFF THE BOULEVARD! Come kick back with your homies from KC ESTILO & THE INTERIOR SHOP FELLAS for a night of LowRiding fun, good music & good times await you, Everyone is welcome to come all clubs & solo riders!!! :thumbsup: Dust of your LowLows and show them off and if you ain't got one then just come to kick it! THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO LEAVE THE BULLSHIT AT HOME**!* :roflmao: This is a free public, family event for car enthusiasts who share a love for lowriders, donks, hot rods and sports cars. 1st Fridays at The Interior Shop welcomes car clubs and solo riders to display their rides in a safe and friendly environment, but we ask for a minimum $5 donation for displaying vehicle. 1st Fridays at The Interior Shop is located at the corner of Southwest Blvd and West Pennway on the West Side of Kansas City, MO - physical address, 2201 West Pennway. 1st Fridays at The Interior Shop is held every first Friday of the month from April to September, weather permitting. 
Come out and kick back with KC Estilo Car Club and the fellas from The Interior Shop for an evening with low-riding, car hopping, music and good times!! *Like us on FACEBOOK ** http://www.facebook.com/1stFridaysAtTheInteriorShop*


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

*FINE LINES cc (TULSA, OK.) Aug. 18th. 2013

*Thanks to Troy Hill for the flyer design, contact Troy at fatandskinnybros.com


----------



## UPNYA77 (Dec 10, 2010)

*KC ESTILO CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING ANOTHER "1ST FRIDAY KICK BACK at THE INTERIOR SHOP" THIS FRIDAY May the 3rd 2013 from 6pm-11:30pm @ 22O1 WEST PENNWAY, Kansas City, Mo. 64108 JUST OFF THE BOULEVARD! Come kick back with your homies from KC ESTILO & THE INTERIOR SHOP FELLAS for a night of LowRiding fun, good music & good times await you, Everyone is welcome to come all clubs & solo riders!!! :thumbsup: Dust of your LowLows and show them off and if you ain't got one then just come to kick it! THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO LEAVE THE BULLSHIT AT HOME**!* :roflmao: This is a free public, family event for car enthusiasts who share a love for lowriders, donks, hot rods and sports cars. 1st Fridays at The Interior Shop welcomes car clubs and solo riders to display their rides in a safe and friendly environment, but we ask for a minimum $5 donation for displaying vehicle. 1st Fridays at The Interior Shop is located at the corner of Southwest Blvd and West Pennway on the West Side of Kansas City, MO - physical address, 2201 West Pennway. 1st Fridays at The Interior Shop is held every first Friday of the month from April to September, weather permitting. 
Come out and kick back with KC Estilo Car Club and the fellas from The Interior Shop for an evening with low-riding, car hopping, music and good times!! *Like us on FACEBOOK ** http://www.facebook.com/1stFridaysAtTheInteriorShop*uffin:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT SUNDAY JUNE 23RD


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

FINE LINES cc Picnic Aug. 18th. Tulsa, Oklahoma.


----------



## DrewBling (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------

